# The ABC's of Marijuana Passion - Off-topic game



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2007)

What are the ABCs of MP?  Let's find out.  I'll start with the letter A.  Then the next person gets the letter B, and so on and so on.  Let someone else have a turn before you play again.

It can be anything that pertains to marijuana or the board.  Ready?  Let's go.


A is for the apple pie I craved this morning.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 24, 2007)

*B is for the BONG we love to hit. *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2007)

C is for the cloud of smoke as I exhale!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jul 24, 2007)

D is for Drugs and i love my marijuana


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2007)

E is for EASY.  It's easy to germinate, well atleast for me.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jul 24, 2007)

F is for ferts and theres alot of kinds out there


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 24, 2007)

*G is for Ganja which is what I smoke*


----------



## the_riz (Jul 24, 2007)

*H is for Hydro, and a Healthy Harvest lol  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 24, 2007)

*I is for INDICA the best bud*


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 24, 2007)

*J is for Joint, which I rolled out of Indica, which was grown in Hydro, which is all good Ganja comes from, and I used all the Ferts, that was Easy to germinate, and grew good Drugs, which created the Cloud of smoke, that came from the Bong, that I carved out of an apple this morning*


----------



## MJ20 (Jul 24, 2007)

K is for Kilos, which hopefully i'll be able to harvest at sometime in life


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 24, 2007)

*L is for Lungs that I've filled with Kilos of bud smoke that I rolled into Joints, which I rolled out of Indica, which was grown in Hydro, which is all good Ganja comes from, and I used all the Ferts, that was Easy to germinate, and grew good Drugs, which created the Cloud of smoke, that came from the Bong, that I carved out of an Apple this morning*


----------



## the_riz (Jul 24, 2007)

*M is for Mary Jane, which with ill fill my Lungs while i smoke my Indica which i grew in Hydro using good Ferts which makes a damn good Joint or sometimes a heavy Bong which results in a Cloud of smoke everytime  Easy *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2007)

N is for.....


Nitrogen


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 24, 2007)

O is for Orgasm, which I have after looking at TBG's bud pic's.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 24, 2007)

*P is for..........POUNDS.........which i would like to get of my plant.*


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 24, 2007)

Q is for QUEEEN. And that's what my Mother Plants are!





No, that's not me. It's just a pic I grabbed off the net.


----------



## stoneybologne (Jul 24, 2007)

r is for red-eyes, clear-eyes for visene, chronic for clear eyes


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 24, 2007)

S is for:hubba: SEX...............................ether a male or female.


----------



## the_riz (Jul 24, 2007)

*T is for the sweet sweet trichome's  *


----------



## triprey (Jul 24, 2007)

U is for United, which we all are on our quest to have sweet trichome's and no sex between our males and females, so we can get red eyed with the Queen of herbs, which produce pounds of Mary Jane to fill our lungs with clouds of smoke, thanks to the nitrogen and ferts we use, so we can enjoy the Indica Ganja  by either a bong or in joints. Now that was easy and orgasmic! I think I will have a kilo of apples I grew in my hydro.


----------



## TiTZ420 (Jul 24, 2007)

U is for the Urine I Pissed Today For My Job. roflmmfao


----------



## TiTZ420 (Jul 24, 2007)

triprey i was actually an organ reciever. i had a liver transplant when i was 13 in 2000. thank you for supporting organ donations.


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 24, 2007)

V is for Vox Populi or 'Voice of the people' saying "Let us smoke our weed in peace!"


----------



## triprey (Jul 24, 2007)

Titz420 I am a liver transplant recipient as well.  I am 8 months our.
Sorry for get off subject guys.

V is for ?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2007)

*W for WOW, I am high right now..:hubba: *


----------



## MJ20 (Jul 24, 2007)

X is for Xylophone, which I don't think anyone wants to play when high.lol


----------



## AlienBait (Jul 25, 2007)

Y is for "YIPPEE! I just finished harvesting my bud!"


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 25, 2007)

Z is for the ZZZZzzzzZZZzzzZZZZz we all end up enjoying after a fun day and evening, Night-night
smoke in peace 
KingKahuuna36_27_3[1].gif


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 25, 2007)

Shall we begin again???  

A is for....

almonds....the smoked variety of course.


----------



## Old Toby (Jul 25, 2007)

B is for Bon Voyage cos I'm off to Amsterdam!
c'ya


----------



## triprey (Jul 25, 2007)

C is for Cannabis, which has many uses.  To bad the Pharmacy companies keep it illegal.:hairpull:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 25, 2007)

D is for doobie!  Or donuts if you're hungry.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 25, 2007)

*E is for everything you eat in the house when high*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 25, 2007)

F is for full.  My lungs are about to be full of smoke.  :hubba:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 25, 2007)

*G is for growing these beautiful buds  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 25, 2007)

H is for Happy HIGH Humpday!!!  :spit:


----------



## SweetmadnesS (Jul 25, 2007)

I is for ILLEGAL, but who really cares?


----------



## metalchick832 (Jul 25, 2007)

J is for JOKES... because I like to tell dirty ones when I'm stoned! LOL!

~Metalchick


----------



## rasta (Jul 25, 2007)

K is for King ,,,lord of lords, king of kings ,,,,p,l,r


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 25, 2007)

L is for Load as in "Load me a bowl, Dude!"


----------



## SweetmadnesS (Jul 25, 2007)

m is for "May i please see your search warrant officer, because i dont smell anything"


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 25, 2007)

N is for nug


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 25, 2007)

o is for outdoor, unto which i grow my marijuana.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 25, 2007)

P = P is for POT,
    Plain and simple, no if's, and's, or butts 

smoke in peace 
KingKahuuna


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 25, 2007)

Q is for Quarter ounce.  Man...wish I had one about now!!!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 26, 2007)

R is for rain. It's a free plant watering


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 26, 2007)

S is for STONED!  It's a true wake-n-bake morning here for me.  Hooray!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 26, 2007)

*T is for the Tar in our Bong *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 26, 2007)

U is for useful.  MJ is very useful to me.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 26, 2007)

*V is for vegging my plants*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 26, 2007)

W is for water.  Go water those girls everybody!


----------



## metalchick832 (Jul 26, 2007)

X is for xanthic, which is what my plants become when they are trying to tell me they have a problem.

~Metalchick

Xanthic: adj. yellowish; posessing, imparting, or producing a yellow color.

Put that in your word a day calendar and smoke it!  LOL!


----------



## the_riz (Jul 26, 2007)

*Y is for Youtube, which has some great startup vids  *


----------



## MJ20 (Jul 26, 2007)

Z is for Zoning-Out, which im doing right now


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 26, 2007)

A is for always.  Mutt always cracks me up


----------



## the_riz (Jul 26, 2007)

*B is for Blueberry Blunt Wraps, the juiciest smoke known to man  *


----------



## stoneybologne (Jul 26, 2007)

c is for cough
best indication of the medicinal potency


----------



## berserker (Jul 26, 2007)

D is for Deliverence."Squeal like a PIG!!":guitar: :guitar:


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 26, 2007)

*E as in SOOOEEEEEEEEEE SOOOEEEEEEEEE!*


----------



## triprey (Jul 26, 2007)

F is for *farout*... I can not believe this game is still going on.:lama:


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 26, 2007)

G is for Ganja The relaxing, do it yourself, or in a party smoke.  Ha- Ha I knew I would get to say it ha- Ha

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Dyannas son (Jul 27, 2007)

H is for headache
i guess i need a smoke break!


----------



## MJ20 (Jul 27, 2007)

^^symptoms of Inconsistent Intoxication


----------



## metalchick832 (Jul 27, 2007)

J is for Jimmy... he has the best smoke in town!  At least, he will until my plants flower... then I'll have the best and Jimmy will have to come to me for a Joint.

~Metalchick


----------



## walter (Jul 27, 2007)

k-killer bud


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 27, 2007)

L is for LOVE.  I love MJ and I love this forum.  I wish we could all have a big ol love-fest!!!   :hubba:


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 27, 2007)

Over grow the government!


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 27, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Over grow the government!



You mean "M"

M-Is for My numerous memories of being High.


----------



## berserker (Jul 27, 2007)

N is for never.I will NEVER smoke comercial weed again(unless I HAVE too):hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 27, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Over grow the government!


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 27, 2007)

LOL... Beer night with the boss and I'm wearing the shirt today.  Guess I got excited like a little school girl visiting her brother at cub scout camp 

Continue...


----------



## hoosier (Jul 27, 2007)

P is for Pee.OH man I got to go right now:bolt:


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 27, 2007)

Q - Questioning what the hell I just saw fly in front of my face? (It was friggen huge!)


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 27, 2007)

r is for roach.  If not for the 25 roaches I found, I wouldnt be getting high right now!


----------



## berserker (Jul 27, 2007)

S is for salad.Its what I am eatting right now.


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 27, 2007)

T - Too much smoke in that last hit I took :bong1:


----------



## berserker (Jul 27, 2007)

u    unbelieveable hit....HUGE


----------



## metalchick832 (Jul 28, 2007)

V is for Victory... as in the eventual victory over the gov'ment for us to be able to grow our plants!!!

~Metalchick


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 28, 2007)

W-Is for When We Wait to see our Wonderfull buds Waiting to be harvested


----------



## berserker (Jul 28, 2007)

X is for X ray.:spit:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 28, 2007)

Y is for YOU!   You help make Marijuana Passion great!


----------



## stoneybologne (Jul 29, 2007)

z is for zenith

puttin it in the atmosphere. most high!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

A is for August, which is right around the corner.  Can't wait to watch my plant grow in August!


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 29, 2007)

B - Is for my Birthday which is in August


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

*C is for chat.  I really miss the chatroom.  *


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 29, 2007)

D - Is for Disire to have the best that life offers.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 29, 2007)

*E is for EVERYTHING in my house is gonna get smoked  *


----------



## UkDealer (Jul 29, 2007)

F is for FAILURE TO SMOKE EVERYDAY


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 29, 2007)

*G is for the GARDENS we all love and grow *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 29, 2007)

H is for heavenly, the feeling bud gives us


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 29, 2007)

*I is for I'm....... 

I'm glad to see you stopped by, Runbyhemp.  Hope you are doing OK.*


----------



## berserker (Jul 29, 2007)

J is for jam.I went out and picked some berries today and my wife will be making some jam and some syrup:hubba:


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 29, 2007)

K - Is for Knowing that homemade jam sound so good right now!


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 29, 2007)

L is for Life ... it's a funny old thing (thanks Pot Belly)


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 29, 2007)

M is for Muchies !! It time for icecream


----------



## the_riz (Jul 29, 2007)

*N is for the Nerf gun i have to protect my stash   *


----------



## ivoryline13 (Jul 29, 2007)

O is for operating machinery when high
XD


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 29, 2007)

P - Is for plentyfull producing pot plants


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

Q is for quickly!  Wish my buds would grow more quickly.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

S is for Safe Sex.  Use a condom everyone...haha.


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 29, 2007)

T - Is for Tools and Toys


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 29, 2007)

U is for Us to grow Green Bud


----------



## berserker (Jul 29, 2007)

V is for Viagera.Viagra and 2 hits of ex and there is a party all night long.:hairpull:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

W is for WAITING.  I hate waiting.


----------



## berserker (Jul 29, 2007)

y is for yelling.Why is it that you have to yell some times to get these know it all kids to do something?:hairpull:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2007)

Z is for Zigzags, the ones in the orange pack.


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 30, 2007)

A - Is for another day, another doller.


----------



## ivoryline13 (Jul 30, 2007)

B is for bowl, which I'd like to load another.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 30, 2007)

*C is for California where they grow big beautiful buds :hubba: *


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 30, 2007)

D - is for Doing it again and again and again.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 30, 2007)

*E is for EURO and i wish i had 20 of them so i could buy some Bubblelicious seeds from the site  *


----------



## berserker (Jul 30, 2007)

F is for finger.I woke up this morning with my finger smelling very strange.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2007)

berserker71 said:
			
		

> F is for finger.I woke up this morning with my finger smelling very strange.


 
:shocked: 


G is for green.  What a beautiful color it is.


----------



## MJ20 (Jul 30, 2007)

H is for Hydroponic Horticulture


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 30, 2007)

I is for INSPECT. That's what you have to do to those trichomes to make sure they're just right.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 30, 2007)

*J is for Joint and i can roll with the best of them :hubba: *


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 30, 2007)

*K is for Killer. *


*Iso hash on my favorite bud makes for a Killer bake.*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 31, 2007)

L is for Lucy.  My beautiful flowering plant.  :hubba:


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 31, 2007)

M has got to be....Ol' Maj herself...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 31, 2007)

N is for no.  Nooooo, I can't be outta weed!


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 31, 2007)

O is for Ooohhhhhh!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 31, 2007)

P is for pleaseeee let me get more weed soon.


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 31, 2007)

Q is for queer....as in..

 'dont you feel queer when you got no weed'.......:hitchair:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 31, 2007)

R is for roaches.  Which is all I got to smoke these days.  But hey, atleast it's something.


----------



## Old Toby (Jul 31, 2007)

S is for Sorry to hear you got no weed Mom, I have a small bit I'll throw your way.....Get ready to catch now.....................


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 31, 2007)

*T is for Thanks.  I got it Ol Toby.  *


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 31, 2007)

U is for Unbelievably I got loads.....


----------



## berserker (Jul 31, 2007)

v is for vandictive.I hate it when people have to be vandictive just to make them selves feel better.


----------



## imsoborednow (Aug 1, 2007)

W is for Wake 'n' bake......


----------



## imsoborednow (Aug 1, 2007)

X is for X-ray specs.......

Did you ever send for a pair of those ones sold in the back of marvel comics?..

You know ...the ones in the small ads....

I had a pair....someone told me they only work if you squint your eyes.....so I went all day down the mall looking like chinese man........lol...


----------



## imsoborednow (Aug 1, 2007)

Z is for Zero hour.......thats when I start puffing....:bong2:






:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 1, 2007)

Y ... Y did you leave out Y ? ....


----------



## berserker (Aug 1, 2007)

A is for apple, that is good enough for me.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 1, 2007)

B is for booooooo.  I am outta weed.


----------



## berserker (Aug 1, 2007)

C is for crash.thats what I will be doing this weekend,cause I am in a derby.Mar Pas is my sponsor and 420 is the number on the car.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 1, 2007)

d, is for damn its hot outside


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 1, 2007)

E - Is for everyone bobbing for apples just to wet their noggins


----------



## berserker (Aug 1, 2007)

F is for FLIRT.Smokinmom is a very big FLIRT,and I love it.:hubba:


----------



## MJ20 (Aug 1, 2007)

G is for Ganja (Pronounced "Gan-jah")


----------



## berserker (Aug 1, 2007)

H is for HELP. HELP I have fallen and I cant get up:holysheep:


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 1, 2007)

I - Is for I am really stoned right now


----------



## Type_S150 (Aug 1, 2007)

J is because I JUST smoked a JOINT.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 1, 2007)

*K is for KILL.  I would KILL for a joint about now!  *


----------



## HYDRO333 (Aug 1, 2007)

L is for..............Lady marijuana plant.


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 1, 2007)

*M is for Mom - who cleans up our mess at the Coffee Table.*


----------



## berserker (Aug 1, 2007)

N is for nugs.Some one has to help poor mom out there with some good NUGS,or I think she is gonna kill some one:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 1, 2007)

*O is for Only!  Only one night til I get a Girls Nite Out with a smoking buddy of mine.  *


----------



## berserker (Aug 1, 2007)

L is for letter.Well when you do that LETTER all hang out then mom.ROTFLMAO


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 2, 2007)

P is for Paranoia which I have cos my babies are getting so big I think people can see them in my garden. STOP LOOKING AT MY PLANTS GRRRR


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 2, 2007)

Q - is for Quite I am hunting wabbits!


----------



## berserker (Aug 4, 2007)

R is for resin.I hate when I have to break down and smoke some resin,cause i ran out of weed.:spit:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 4, 2007)

*S is for SWEET!  I am no longer outta weed.  *


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 4, 2007)

T  - is for the , THC we can, all enjoy:2940th_rasta:


----------



## berserker (Aug 4, 2007)

U is for unbelieveable.I love to take bong hits that are so big that the person thats snoking with you says that hit was unbelieveable.:hubba:


----------



## Firepower (Aug 4, 2007)

V is for the VOICES that tell me take another hit!  sorry got a hard letter!!:hubba: 

Now this coming from a mother!!!! how much more proof you want??  LOL.. they work!!



			
				SmokinMom said:
			
		

> S is for Safe Sex. Use a condom everyone...haha.


----------



## newgrowth (Aug 4, 2007)

*W is for White Widow, and for all of us out here Waiting for our drug test so we can finally blaze one up.....*


----------



## MJ20 (Aug 5, 2007)

Y is for Young Still, which is how I feel right now


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 5, 2007)

Z -  is for how Zooted I was the other night when I ate some mushrooms


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 5, 2007)

*A is for amazing.  I feel good this morning.  I am back to the land of the living after my nasty hangover!  *


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 5, 2007)

B, is for bong, which i will be smoking shortly


----------



## the_riz (Aug 5, 2007)

C is for the crystals i smoked earlier!


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 5, 2007)

*D is for drive.  I am about to make a long drive, but it's very worth it.  *


----------



## Rocker420 (Aug 5, 2007)

E is for Evil bong, wich is one of Tommy Chongs worst movies.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 5, 2007)

*F is for fornicate.  That can be rather fun...LOL*


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 5, 2007)

G - is for Geter-D1 and lets all burn 1  i like like the {  F  }by the way smokin,,  it is so fun


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 6, 2007)

H, is for huge like the buds we grow


----------



## MJ20 (Aug 6, 2007)

I is for Incense


----------



## berserker (Aug 6, 2007)

J is for JAIL.I had to go and bail my Brother in-law out of Jail 2:30 this morning.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 6, 2007)

K, is for kottonmouth kings who i went and seen thursday


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2007)

*L is for lazy.  I don't feel like doing a thing today except for maybe taking a nap..lol.*


----------



## the_riz (Aug 6, 2007)

M is for --  Mom... That sounds like a good idea


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2007)

*N is for nice.  What a nice group of folks we have here on MP.  *


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 6, 2007)

O - Is for an Outstanding group of good peoples on Marijuana passion that are all living, learning and growing


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2007)

*P is for perfect.  This group is just perfect!*

(Okay, enough of the sappy stuff, hehe)


----------



## berserker (Aug 6, 2007)

Q is for quills.One of my pitbulls is recovering fromgetting slapped with a bunch of quills.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 7, 2007)

R is for a rillo rolled tight


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 7, 2007)

*S is for the Sativa we would love to grow*


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 7, 2007)

*T is for trichs.  Wish mine were changing colors already!!!*


----------



## berserker (Aug 7, 2007)

u is for u and me going out behiend the shed and making out for awhile.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 7, 2007)

*U are a big flirt berserker...lol

V is for sounds VERY fun.

Hahahhahaha.*


----------



## berserker (Aug 7, 2007)

w is wish it was you mom.:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 7, 2007)

*X is for X-rated....this is going downhill fast.  And ain't it fun.  Haha.*


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 7, 2007)

*Y is for Yiiiiipppppeeeee I like going down hill fast!*


----------



## the_riz (Aug 7, 2007)

cant remember if i said this one but Z is for the Zoot im about to roll after dinner.. or posibly the Zip that doesnt work on my jacket.. Anyway, roll up some  Zanja, and zoozoo yourself some munch


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 7, 2007)

*A is for ALLRIGHT.  It's ALLRIGHT only if I get to join ya Riz.  *


----------



## the_riz (Aug 7, 2007)

B is for Better hurry! im Bout to Burn this Bowl then a Bound to roll up a Boogie night lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 7, 2007)

*C is for Coming right now!!!*


----------



## berserker (Aug 7, 2007)

D is for damn,Damn I wish I was coming with you.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 8, 2007)

*Everyone.  I love everyone!  My buddies on MP are the best.  :hubba: *


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 8, 2007)

F is for the funky beats im listening to


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 8, 2007)

*G is for GROWING!  That's what this place is all about!*

:hubba:


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 8, 2007)

H, is for the HIGH we all achieve


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 8, 2007)

*I is for Imagine!  Imagine a beautiful pot forest with a rainbow overhead.  How lovely.  *


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 8, 2007)

J is for Just did, and O is it beautiful


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 8, 2007)

*K is for kangaroo.  We may go to the zoo tomorrow.*


----------



## rasta (Aug 8, 2007)

L is for LOVE,,,we all could use some LOVE,,,p,l,r


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 8, 2007)

L is for lighting which we had alot of this morning:shocked:  daughter was scared and hiding under my blankets lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 8, 2007)

*And we all could use some MORE MONEY too!  *


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 8, 2007)

lol rasta u beat me lmao


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 8, 2007)

some one fix this thread so i can post please


----------



## berserker (Aug 8, 2007)

N is for now.Now it is fixed.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 8, 2007)

*O is for the orange i'm about to eat  *


----------



## berserker (Aug 8, 2007)

P is for....hang on I got to go


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 8, 2007)

Q is for QUACK thats the noise ducks make for any deaf people reading this...


----------



## berserker (Aug 8, 2007)

R is for ready.I am more then ready for the goverment to pass medical Mj in Minnesota


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 8, 2007)

S is for the smoke that fills my lungs


----------



## berserker (Aug 8, 2007)

T is for tasty.Thats the way this Harvest is looking,very TASTY:hubba:


----------



## gottagrow_420 (Aug 9, 2007)

U is for Unity between MJ passion members!!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 9, 2007)

*V is for all the VIRGIN growers in the world  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 9, 2007)

*W is for the Wonderful World Of Weed!  :hubba: *


----------



## berserker (Aug 9, 2007)

Y is for yeast.That I have to pick up so I can make a trash can of hooch!!


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 9, 2007)

z is for the zonked out feeling i got right now (need to quit drinking)


----------



## berserker (Aug 9, 2007)

A is for Amazing.It is always amazing  to sit in my grow room and just look at my ladies and talk to them.


----------



## MJ20 (Aug 9, 2007)

B is for Being slightly Baked
Which is how I feel right now


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 9, 2007)

*C is for caribbean smoker20 cuz I am too.  *


----------



## MJ20 (Aug 9, 2007)

*D* is for *Dang* Mom, I had to ditch work on lunch to get high


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 9, 2007)

*most EXCELLENT  *


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 9, 2007)

F - Is for Friggin work and how much I have had to in the past week!


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 9, 2007)

G, is for a gold fumed gandolph pipe i smoke my ganja outta  lol


----------



## berserker (Aug 9, 2007)

H is for Happy.I am so happy I just got done with everything for the demo derby this saturday.:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 9, 2007)

*I is for I.  I wish you great luck at the derby berserker!!! *


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 10, 2007)

J, is for just some jack daniels to make me jolly


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 10, 2007)

*K is for ktown, the poster who went just before me.*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 10, 2007)

*L is for Limp Bizkit which i'm gonna crank right now*


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 10, 2007)

*M is for Mama.  When was the last time you talked to your mother?*


----------



## berserker (Aug 10, 2007)

Nis for NEVER if I had my way there mom.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 10, 2007)

(haha, right there with ya on that one...got cheated in the Mom dept.  But my dad makes up for it.  )


O is for OLIVES.  YUCK!


----------



## berserker (Aug 10, 2007)

p is for ...... oh gosh i got to go,i'll be right back:woohoo:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Q is for quick!  Hurry!  LOL.*


----------



## berserker (Aug 10, 2007)

R is for rushed.I rushed as fast as I could but didnt quite make it


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 10, 2007)

*S is for sick.  You're a sick, sick man.  LOL.*


----------



## berserker (Aug 10, 2007)

T is for true,very true mom.....lol


----------



## rasta (Aug 10, 2007)

t is for time ,,,,all it takes is time ,,,,p,l,r(HEY berserker71 , beat me,,but i like true better )


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 10, 2007)

*U is for U boys.....posted at the same time.  *


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 10, 2007)

V, is valumptious, verified green buds.


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 10, 2007)

*W is for Warriors come out to playeeeyay! I watched it last night lol *http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=pgZCjcFBBJU


----------



## Gdp_smoke (Aug 10, 2007)

X is for a cross strain


----------



## rasta (Aug 10, 2007)

Y because we like You ,,,,p,l,r


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 11, 2007)

*Z is for I'm nackered I need to catch some Zzzzzzzzzzz's*


----------



## berserker (Aug 11, 2007)

A is for another.I just started ANOTHER grow last night.


----------



## thenuttyhouse (Aug 11, 2007)

B is for Bob Dylan i like listening to him when i am stoned


----------



## the_riz (Aug 11, 2007)

C is for Cool beserker!! Good luck


----------



## MJ20 (Aug 11, 2007)

D is for Double Sheeter


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 11, 2007)

E is for Encyclopedia


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 11, 2007)

F = is for the farside

smoke in peace 
KingKahuuna


----------



## berserker (Aug 12, 2007)

G is for ganja.I am loading a bong full of Ganja RIGHT now and gonna blow the hit at the screen sending it all to Mar Pas. members.


----------



## MJ20 (Aug 12, 2007)

H is for Hyper Hash


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 12, 2007)

J = jay as in on my way to roll one.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## thenuttyhouse (Aug 12, 2007)

k if for kite- Kite which i am high as


----------



## the_riz (Aug 12, 2007)

L is for lazy.. im in a lazy mood today. So im with you KK, rolling a jay lol


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 12, 2007)

M, so for my lovely Mary Jane, the only woman that loves me and doesn't talk back.


----------



## MJ20 (Aug 12, 2007)

N is for Northern Lights


----------



## berserker (Aug 13, 2007)

o is for outside.My ladies are getting chopped down this week that are outside.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 13, 2007)

P is for PEE and man do i have to go lol


----------



## the_riz (Aug 13, 2007)

Q is for the Queer ammount of bud you get when you buy a henry


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 13, 2007)

R - R is for *really* loving the way my first plant is looking now!


----------



## berserker (Aug 14, 2007)

S is for Smokinmom.Has any one seen Smokinmom lately?


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 15, 2007)

T, for the triple bubbler i got on the way


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 15, 2007)

*U is for umbrella, which I haven't needed because the weather at the beach has been hot and sunny.  *


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 15, 2007)

v, is for vendetta, lol good movie might i add


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 15, 2007)

*W is for water.

I love the beach.*


----------



## berserker (Aug 15, 2007)

X is for x-ray.The man x-rays packages coming from over seas and grabs my seeds.


----------



## thenuttyhouse (Aug 15, 2007)

Y is for Yoda-i bet Yoda smoked weed


----------



## Pranic (Aug 15, 2007)

*Z is for Zilly cos it's a cool place to burn some tree.*


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 16, 2007)

A is for afgoo a tasty smoke indeed


----------



## the_riz (Aug 16, 2007)

B is for Blueberry an extremely tasty smoke


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 16, 2007)

C - Is for Cannibus, Chronic and Cheva


----------



## berserker (Aug 16, 2007)

D is for Dutch Dragon,which is another very good somke.


----------



## MJ20 (Aug 16, 2007)

E is for Early Girl


----------



## berserker (Aug 16, 2007)

F if Fast Blast.Its a good mix.


----------



## Pranic (Aug 16, 2007)

G is for God he grew grass indeed


----------



## the_riz (Aug 17, 2007)

H is for how high?.. how high can you fly? how buzzed you like to be lol


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 17, 2007)

I is for ingenius, like some of the ideas I come up with after a few smokes :confused2:


----------



## berserker (Aug 17, 2007)

J is for jump right in.


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 17, 2007)

K is for Kingkahunna and the MVP award.


----------



## berserker (Aug 17, 2007)

L is for LOVE.I LOVE all the members here on Mar Pas.Its all of you that make this site great.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 17, 2007)

M, is for MEGA snow cap


----------



## berserker (Aug 17, 2007)

Nis for NEVER.Never tell some one about your grow and NEVER tell on yourself.


----------



## berserker (Aug 18, 2007)

O is for Oh my its been slow this weekend here on Mar. Pas.


----------



## the_riz (Aug 18, 2007)

P is for pretty slow huh berserker lol


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 18, 2007)

Q. is for Quad, as in four like how many females i got


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 18, 2007)

R - Is for Reputation, Respect, Royalty, Rightousness, Rolling, Ready, Ridin, Rough, Rally, Rhymes, Rims, Return, Rent, Regular, Right, Rock, River, Rebound, Referance, Renigade, Roger, Rot, Rudder, Rambo, Red, Read, Rack, Raw, Racket, Rose, Rhino, Revilie, Renounce, Render, Renig, Rat..........I think thats it for now..........


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 18, 2007)

S is for a spectacular sativa smoke, to satisfy my sensciable soul.

(no im not a poet) lol


----------



## berserker (Aug 18, 2007)

T is for time.It  is time to load another bong.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2007)

*U is for unbelievable.  I can't believe I survived a whole week without my computer!*


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 19, 2007)

V is for vote for National Legalization of MJ (if it ever happens) lol


----------



## the_riz (Aug 19, 2007)

W= Well mom.. computers can be spiteful. So dont be suprised if it crashes out on you for not taking it to the beach lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2007)

*X is for most X cellent!  My own bed felt great and I slept like a baby.*

(lol Riz)


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 19, 2007)

Y - Is for Youth and happiness (remain young at heart for ever)!


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 19, 2007)

Z, is for zzzziiiiiiiiippppppp.


----------



## the_riz (Aug 19, 2007)

A is for


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 19, 2007)

B is for big beautiful bongs, and buds


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 19, 2007)

C is for Cat and mine loves to eat my pot crazy bastard lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2007)

*D is for DAMN I was pissed when I went to smoke a bowl and the friggin lighter was dead and there wasnt another one anywhere.*


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 19, 2007)

E, is for elaborate like the new GH


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2007)

*F is for food.  Getting hungry over here.  *


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 19, 2007)

G, great idea mom, (bugles sound delicious)


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2007)

*Hehehe*


----------



## berserker (Aug 19, 2007)

H is for here I'll help make dinner.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2007)

*I is for I did H already berserker with my hehehe.  *

:giggle:


----------



## MJ20 (Aug 19, 2007)

J is for the J i'm smoking right now..care to *join*?


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 20, 2007)

K, is for K-Town, my town.


----------



## the_riz (Aug 20, 2007)

L is for the long one im burning


----------



## berserker (Aug 20, 2007)

M is for mom.Waiting on seeing some of them parting pics of your vacation mom.


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 20, 2007)

M - Is for Marijuana Passion


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 20, 2007)

N is for nice plants Red.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 20, 2007)

*O is for oh thanks boys!  You are too kind to me and i love ya bunches.  *


----------



## berserker (Aug 21, 2007)

P is for party.I am throwing a labor day weekend blast party and you are all invited.


----------



## Rocker420 (Aug 21, 2007)

Q is for Quarter, wich is how much weed i still have left. I need to get some more...


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 21, 2007)

*R is for Rocker 420 who posted before me.*


----------



## berserker (Aug 21, 2007)

S is for SPAM.Made in the great state of Minnesota.Tastes like:rofl:


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 21, 2007)

T - Is for Tetris and how fun that game still is!


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 21, 2007)

U- is for an Uber Green bud bout to be smoked


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 21, 2007)

*V is for Very.  I very much wish I was smoking a bowl right now.*


----------



## berserker (Aug 22, 2007)

W is for WATCH OUT smokinmom is out of weed again.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 22, 2007)

berserker71 said:
			
		

> W is for WATCH OUT smokinmom is out of weed again.


 
Nah, just needed to load another bowl.  

X is for most eXcellent is MP.


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 22, 2007)

Y - Is for the Yummy buds I am waiting for


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 22, 2007)

Z is for zonked - which is what I am now


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 22, 2007)

*A is for August!*


----------



## berserker (Aug 22, 2007)

B is for BEEF.Its whats for dinner.:giggle:


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 22, 2007)

C - Is for Cleverness =  that which is desirable in a child necessary in an inventor, loathed in a co-worker, and feared in an enemyhttp://sedition.com/ddx/w/175.html.


----------



## berserker (Aug 22, 2007)

D is for day.And I am glad this one is almost over with.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 22, 2007)

E, is for exhausted kinda how i feel


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 22, 2007)

F is for Fire.  Fire up that hogleg.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 22, 2007)

*G is for green!*


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 22, 2007)

H, is for high


----------



## MJ20 (Aug 23, 2007)

E is for Everything


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2007)

*F is for fresh air.  Time to go out back and smoke another bowl.  *


----------



## Bubby (Aug 23, 2007)

G is for GREAT, which is how I felt when I woke up this morning. 

edit: I is for idiot.. which may be how Carib feels for not knowing the alphabet.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2007)

*H is for Hahahaha.  I've no idea what you're talking about!  *


----------



## MJ20 (Aug 23, 2007)

I had no idea  A joint was in my mouth while I was killing time


----------



## berserker (Aug 23, 2007)

J is for Lolly.Thats what I got in my mouth Jolly rancher,Apple.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2007)

Carib...u screwed it all up.  LOL

Let's start from scratch since I don't know how to answer.....



A is for apricot.  Some ******* tried to run us off the road the other day.  (LOL)


----------



## berserker (Aug 23, 2007)

B is for better watch out there mom.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2007)

*C is for cussing.  Ooops, I won't cuss anymore I swear.*  Hahaha.


----------



## berserker (Aug 23, 2007)

D is for Doubtfull there mom...lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2007)

*E is for easy.  It's easy not to cuss.  *


----------



## berserker (Aug 23, 2007)

F is for F.... that s.... I got Ticks or some thing


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2007)

*G is for gosh.  Sounds like a medicated bath is in ourder.*


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 23, 2007)

H - Is for Hella, One of the only slang words that I still here that are from my youngun days.


----------



## Bubby (Aug 23, 2007)

I is for international, which is what this forum has become (or always been?)


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2007)

*J is for juicy.  This juicy orange is like an O for my tastebuds.  *


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 23, 2007)

K - Is for Kumquat which is kinda like an orange.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2007)

*L is for lazy.  I should be doing laundry.....too lazy.  LOL*


----------



## Bubby (Aug 23, 2007)

M is for Maple.. the BEST kind of syrup.


----------



## berserker (Aug 23, 2007)

N is never stand around and wait.


----------



## herbman (Aug 23, 2007)

0 is for the oz's i smoke


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 23, 2007)

P - Is for the pounds that I have smoked (cough.....cough)


----------



## berserker (Aug 23, 2007)

Q is for the the q-tip that I am gonna use to get some ear wax,so I can make some ISO earwax....lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2007)

*R is for rank.  Thats nasty B!*


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 23, 2007)

s, is for sexy, like my babies lol


----------



## berserker (Aug 23, 2007)

T is for the T.B that I got...stay back..(cough...cough)


----------



## MJ20 (Aug 24, 2007)

U is for Unicorn.Maybe ill see those in heaven.lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 24, 2007)

*Veneral disease?  Ewwwwwww!*


----------



## MJ20 (Aug 24, 2007)

W is for What??lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 24, 2007)

Xray.  Better go get an xray of that funk you got goin on.


LOLOL


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 24, 2007)

y, is for YIKES all this talk of funks got me a lil erie


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 24, 2007)

*Z is for it's like a Zoo on here sometimes lol*


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 24, 2007)

*A is for ALLRIGHT!  It's almost the weekend!  *


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 24, 2007)

*B* is for *Breakfast*...I gotta go have some before I head out to see my girls for the 2nd time today!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 24, 2007)

*C is for cookies.  I'd love to try a chocolate chip MJ cookie.  *


----------



## Bubby (Aug 24, 2007)

D is for DONE, as in.. my growroom should have all been DONE by now.


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 24, 2007)

E - Is for energy, The energy I am getting about this trip I am taking this weekend


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 24, 2007)

F is for Fudgy chocolate MJ chip cookies...what's your recipe Mom...:hubba:


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 24, 2007)

Fudgy chocolate *CHIP* mj cookies...


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't know how to use that EDIT very well!!  lol


----------



## berserker (Aug 24, 2007)

G is for girls and there gossup:ignore: :hairpull:


----------



## the_riz (Aug 24, 2007)

H is for hairy buds.. its all i could think of lol


----------



## berserker (Aug 25, 2007)

I is for ISO hash...Man that stuff tastes like


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 25, 2007)

*J is for joint.  Wish I could roll worth a damn...lol.*


----------



## Pranic (Aug 25, 2007)

*K is for a Kilo which i wish i could have*


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 25, 2007)

L, is for luscious like our plants


----------



## berserker (Aug 26, 2007)

M is for monopoly.Any one want to play?I am the car.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 26, 2007)

*N is for November.  My birthday is in November.  *


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 26, 2007)

*O is for Opossum.* *To which I eat mo' of! *


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 26, 2007)

*P is for penis.  I wish my 3 yr old would stop tugging on his.

Hahahha.*


----------



## the_riz (Aug 27, 2007)

Quit tuggin kid... your way to young


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 27, 2007)

R - Is for RIGHT ON! My plant is female


----------



## berserker (Aug 27, 2007)

S is for supper.Call me what you like,But NEVER call me late for supper:hitchair:


----------



## the_riz (Aug 27, 2007)

T is for True that berserker.. you were at my table quicker than i could say "hey man you hungry?"


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2007)

*U is for umbrella, don't need any of those, it's sunny and hot here.*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 27, 2007)

v is for vermuculite, lets get growing.

Hippy


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2007)

*W is for wish.  Oh how I wish I was close to harvest!*


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 27, 2007)

X - Is for my Xerophyte garden


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 27, 2007)

Z is for ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ'in when stoned and the sandman comes callin

Hippy


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 27, 2007)

tut, forgot the Y lololol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 27, 2007)

Y is for why did i forget the Y


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 27, 2007)

A, is Alrighty thennn!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 27, 2007)

B is for BOOM when the big slide kicks in

Hippy


----------



## Bubby (Aug 27, 2007)

C is for Cold Turkey..
it's that time of year again.


----------



## berserker (Aug 27, 2007)

D is for   Its what my wife is getting tonight....lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2007)

*E is for excitement for Berserker's wife...LOL*


----------



## berserker (Aug 27, 2007)

F is forever.Today is such a great day i would love it to go on forever.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2007)

*G is for girl.  Like me.  *


----------



## berserker (Aug 27, 2007)

H is for hogs.I caught 4 BIG HOGS today on the lake


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2007)

I is for I didn't know pigs could swim.


----------



## berserker (Aug 27, 2007)

J is for JUMBO size bass(Hogs)


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2007)

K is for kick ***.  I always outfish my hubby.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 28, 2007)

*L is for LOVE.  I LOVE this place.  Many of you are like family to me.  *


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 28, 2007)

*M is for Mom you say the nicest things lol*


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 28, 2007)

N - Is for never naughty nomads nitting new nickers.


----------



## Bubby (Aug 28, 2007)

O is for Optimum, my hydroponic nutrient brand.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 28, 2007)

*P is for pizza.  Wish I had it for dinner, but had grilled cheese sandwiches and apples instead.*


----------



## berserker (Aug 30, 2007)

Q is for quills.My dog is healing up for the quills he get slapped with.


----------



## berserker (Aug 30, 2007)

R is for Randy candy which is what I am about to harvest:hubba:


----------



## Bubby (Aug 31, 2007)

S is for September.. usually harvest month in Quebec.


----------



## berserker (Aug 31, 2007)

T is for time.Just take your time on harvesting,dont take them ladies too soon.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 1, 2007)

*U is for uvula- that little dangly thing in the back of your throat.*


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 1, 2007)

V - Is for Vexing. Oh how life can be vexing at times


----------



## berserker (Sep 1, 2007)

W Is for WILD WILD WEST:doh:


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 2, 2007)

X - Is for  X-RATED XANADU XANTHEIN XANTHISM XANTHOMATOSIS XANTHOUS XEBEC XENODIAGNOSIS XENOGRAPH XENOLITH XENOMANIA
XENOMORPHIC XEROPHYTICALLY XEROX XHOSA XI XIPHISTERNAL XIPHOID
XRAY XRAYPULSAR XYLEM XYLENOL XYLOCARPOUS XYLOGEN XYLOGRAPHIC
XYLOID XYLOPHONE XYLOSE XYLOTOMY XYST.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 2, 2007)

*Y is for the Yellow rose of Texas.  *


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 2, 2007)

Z - Is for Zippity Do Da! How I used to have the biggiest crush on Jessica Rabbit!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 2, 2007)

*A is for Allgrownup and his invention idea.*


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 2, 2007)

B- Is for Banded Bulbouse Snarfblat


----------



## berserker (Sep 4, 2007)

C is for counting the days until harvest.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2007)

D is for disguesting.  Ethel smells like bad B.O.


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 4, 2007)

E - Is for Energizer bunny and how he just keeps going and going and going.........When will he ever stop?


----------



## berserker (Sep 4, 2007)

F is for Fuzzy Bunnies.Thats what the bunny is sniffing.to keep going...going...going...and going


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 4, 2007)

G - is for a Gnats and how I hate breathing them in!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2007)

*H is for hare...kinda like a wabbit.  *


----------



## imsoborednow (Sep 5, 2007)

It was a wabbit a Weally Weally big Wabbit but Hairy, it Weally was quite Intimate......hehe!

I is for Intimate bunny....


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 5, 2007)

*J is for jolly.  That easter bunny on TV is sure jolly.  *


----------



## imsoborednow (Sep 5, 2007)

Yer I like the one where he gets thumped by the boxing Kangaroo.......that was the best...lol...
K is for Kangaroo....


----------



## the_riz (Sep 5, 2007)

L is for Llama.. watch out, they spit


----------



## imsoborednow (Sep 5, 2007)

M is for Moose&#8230;&#8230;As in (said in a Scottish accent, think Scotty off Startrek..&#8230;.

Ther&#8217;s  a  Mooose   Looooose    a &#8217; booot   this  Hooouce&#8230;..:rofl:


----------



## the_riz (Sep 5, 2007)

N is for Noose....As equally said in a scottish accent.. "Nhuuise" lol..


----------



## imsoborednow (Sep 5, 2007)

O is for Orangitan&#8230;.:doh:&#8230;.Oranghitan&#8230;.:doh:&#8230;Orangitan&#8230;:doh:&#8230;.Orangutan&#8230;


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 5, 2007)

P - Is for Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers. If Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers, wheres the peck of pickled peppers Peter Piper picked?


----------



## imsoborednow (Sep 5, 2007)

WoW HoW You Say That!!!! .....It Got Me all pepped and picked


----------



## MJ20 (Sep 5, 2007)

Q is for Quizno's...mmmmmm..i wish I had one right now


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 5, 2007)

R is for Red Hairs​


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 5, 2007)

This is perfectly in line with my last post.

S - Is for Sally sells sea shells down by the sea shore


----------



## the_riz (Sep 5, 2007)

T is for The Shells She Sells are Sea Shells im Sure


----------



## berserker (Sep 5, 2007)

U-Umberlla.Wish I had one out in the hot sun today.


----------



## berserker (Sep 6, 2007)

V is very bored tonight.


----------



## Bubby (Sep 7, 2007)

W is for WHAM, the sound I make when I murder these darn fruit flies.


----------



## MJ20 (Sep 7, 2007)

X is for...X-Ray


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 7, 2007)

Y - Is for Yetti......does this beast really exist?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 7, 2007)

Z is for zoned out.... I must smoke more pot.


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 7, 2007)

A - Is for Absolutely I agree!


----------



## Bubby (Sep 8, 2007)

B is for bed.. which I refuse to go use.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2007)

*C is for chips.  They got rid of my munchie problem...lol.*


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2007)

*D is for dips...would have been good with those chips.  Oh well.  *


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 9, 2007)

E - Is for EMU vs UofM. One of the best bames this season! (GO BLUE)


----------



## toniC (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow, check this out.



m is for moose that like to go mooooooo when they pooooo. :holysheep:


----------



## berserker (Sep 9, 2007)

F= is for FRIED.Thats what I AM after 2 bong loads to my self!!!


----------



## Bubby (Sep 9, 2007)

G is for garlic chives.. a herb I'm trying to grow


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 9, 2007)

H is Hungry ..... because i smoked the herb i grew


----------



## berserker (Sep 9, 2007)

I is for ICICLES they are coming soon!!!!!:spit:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2007)

J is for jump.  Waych that guy jump into the endzone with that football.


----------



## Bubby (Sep 9, 2007)

K is for kitchen.. otherwise known as a 'food lab'


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2007)

*l is for love.  

Love you Bubby.  *


----------



## Bubby (Sep 9, 2007)

M is meaning, which life can lack sometimes


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2007)

_*N is for nah Bubby..try and concentrate on the positive stuff.  *_


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 10, 2007)

O - Is for Oogling and googling ang oggling?


----------



## berserker (Sep 10, 2007)

P is for people.Got to love them:hitchair:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 10, 2007)

*Q is for quit berserker.  Quit hitting me with that damn chair.  *


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 10, 2007)

R is for RAMS,whos not gonna do $^%# this year


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 10, 2007)

R - Is for Rastafarian Red Eyes


----------



## Bubby (Sep 10, 2007)

S is for serenity :ccc:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 12, 2007)

*T is for toke.  Wish I could right now...*


----------



## Bubby (Sep 12, 2007)

U is for the *u*nderdog in me


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 12, 2007)

*V is for vuluptuous.  A lady with curves.  *


----------



## Bubby (Sep 12, 2007)

voluptuous* 

W is for waste, something I should've been more careful about when setting up my grow


----------



## Bubby (Sep 14, 2007)

X is for xenophobe :bolt:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2007)

_Y is for yesterday.  Yesterday was a better day then today is._


----------



## berserker (Sep 15, 2007)

Z is for zig zag.:hubba:


----------



## Bubby (Sep 15, 2007)

A is for anticipation.. how long is the flowering cycle again?


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 15, 2007)

B - Is for Booty Man (The song by Tim Wilson)

Look it up...It is the jam!


----------



## Bubby (Sep 17, 2007)

C is for cat.. I've always wanted one as a kid.. still considering getting one


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 17, 2007)

D is for dog....thats what you really need, Bubby.


----------



## Bubby (Sep 17, 2007)

E is for eeewwww.. at the thought of picking up poo everyday.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 17, 2007)

F is for fun.


----------



## berserker (Sep 18, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> F is for fun.


G is for girl.That is fun with a girl.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 19, 2007)

*H is for high and i'm that right now.  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 19, 2007)

*I is for I am too, TBG>  *


----------



## the_riz (Sep 19, 2007)

J is just for the record, riz is buzzin'


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 19, 2007)

*K is for the KILLER high i'm working on.  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 19, 2007)

L is for looks like I'm not the only one smokin.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 19, 2007)

*M is for i'm smoking MORE as i type :hubba: *


----------



## the_riz (Sep 19, 2007)

N is for nice to have this little smoke, anyone got a hookah?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 19, 2007)

*O is for Open House at The Grunts everyone welcome :hubba: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 19, 2007)

*P is for poppin on over to TBGs.  *


----------



## Bubby (Sep 19, 2007)

Q is for Québec.. represent!


----------



## berserker (Sep 19, 2007)

R is for ROCK-N-ROLL :headbang:


----------



## MJ20 (Sep 19, 2007)

S is for stoned..which is how i feel.lol


----------



## berserker (Sep 19, 2007)

T is for Tool.Thats what I am listening to now


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 19, 2007)

*U is for under the sheets.  I wish hubby would go to bed already so I can smoke up!!!*


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 20, 2007)

V is for Voltron. I really really miss that cartoon


----------



## berserker (Sep 20, 2007)

X= X games.That should be coming on soon.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2007)

Y is for yell at berserker71 for forgetting W.


----------



## Bubby (Sep 20, 2007)

Z is for Zinc.. atomic symbol Zn.. how many more of these do I have to memorize? 

Oh, and a deficiency causes "white areas to form at leaf tips and between veins".


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2007)

A is for it's Almost 11 PM.


----------



## Bubby (Sep 21, 2007)

B is for bed time :stoned:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 21, 2007)

c is for come on, it's still early.


----------



## Artfan (Sep 21, 2007)

U is for unlimited yeilds lol


----------



## Artfan (Sep 21, 2007)

U is for an unlimited supply forever lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 21, 2007)

*V is for Very.  Mom is very high.  *


----------



## Bubby (Sep 21, 2007)

W is for What-the-heck-happened-to-our-alphabet.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 21, 2007)

*X is for X marks the spot.  *


----------



## KaptainKronic (Sep 21, 2007)

Y is for Yuck.....resin tastes like .....u know what.....:watchplant:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 21, 2007)

Z is for zygopleural


----------



## the_riz (Sep 21, 2007)

A is for All in for one more round?


----------



## KaptainKronic (Sep 21, 2007)

B=Better let me pack another bowl first!:bong2:


----------



## the_riz (Sep 21, 2007)

C = Can you bring your bud over here Kap, well mix it up with mine in the MP hookah.. anyone else in?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 21, 2007)

D is for dang...can I come?


----------



## berserker (Sep 21, 2007)

E is for EVERYONE wil want to come.


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 21, 2007)

F - Is fo foreign bacteria they uses our body as a host just so that we can spread it around and make every one else pissed for being sick.

I am better now ladies and gents.......I'm bbbbbbbaaaacccckkkk


----------



## KaptainKronic (Sep 22, 2007)

G is for Go ahead and all can come over....:48:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 22, 2007)

H is for Hollands Hope


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 22, 2007)

*I is for I.  I wish I was anywhere but here at the moment.*


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 22, 2007)

J is for Jeepers, hope everything is ok SM


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 22, 2007)

*K is for KIDS!  Why did I bring the devils' spawn into my life?  *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 22, 2007)

L is  love ... thats what brought them into the world 

My 900th post !


----------



## Bubby (Sep 22, 2007)

M is for Money.. MONEY MONEY MONEY!! $$$$$

:evil:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 22, 2007)

*N is for never again will I have kids..LOL.*


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 22, 2007)

O is for OH no your pregnant again


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 22, 2007)

P - Is for Progression.....forever moveing forward.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 22, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> O is for OH no your pregnant again


 
*Q is for quit saying things like that.   DH is neutered.    (Thank god!)*


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 22, 2007)

R - is for Redrum....redrum (freaky little kid that plays in "The Shining")


----------



## Bubby (Sep 23, 2007)

S is for _slow_, like my mind right now :huh:


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 23, 2007)

T is for tetrahydrocannabinol, the stuff thats helps us all.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 23, 2007)

U is for underground ... where we must remain if we don't want trouble


----------



## the_riz (Sep 23, 2007)

V is for very true, our union underground


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 23, 2007)

*W is for wishful thinking.*


----------



## berserker (Sep 23, 2007)

Y is for yawning.I am so tired:fid:


----------



## KaptainKronic (Sep 24, 2007)

Z is for Ziplock baggies full of Kush...:hubba:


----------



## Bubby (Sep 24, 2007)

A is for absolute.. which the future is not.. makes life worth living..


----------



## tokenblunts (Sep 25, 2007)

B is for baking brownies and then eating themm all


----------



## MrsBluntFullOfKush (Sep 25, 2007)

C is for Cooking all your food up in the refridgerator when you get the munchies!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 26, 2007)

*D is for DAMN!  Damn, I am outta beer.   *


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 26, 2007)

E is for environment.  Do you recycle?


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 26, 2007)

R is for radiation, which is bad for what mom says.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 26, 2007)

F is for my FREEZER MICRO-GROW:hubba:









^^R????^^


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 26, 2007)

W is for the (even in vegetation) sweet skunky smell of White Widow.


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm sorry, I must have my games mixed up...


----------



## berserker (Sep 27, 2007)

G is for good .we got this game back on track again.


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 27, 2007)

H - Is for *Hello* my friends, I have so busy lately!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 28, 2007)

*I is for I see you CI.  Glad you popped in.*


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2007)

*J is for joint.  I'm getting a little better.   *


----------



## Bubby (Sep 29, 2007)

K is for *keeping* my very own harvest to myself :evil:


----------



## berserker (Sep 29, 2007)

L is for LOVE.Its the best gift any one can give.:heart: Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2007)

*M is for more.  I can always use MORE lovin.  *


----------



## berserker (Sep 29, 2007)

N is for now.I am always willing to give more love now.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2007)

*O is for the BIG O.  Orgasm.  I had 6 today already.*

:giggle:


----------



## berserker (Sep 29, 2007)

P is for penis.If I had 6 orgasms today I dont think I would have any skin left on my penis.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2007)

Q is for quickie.  Those are fun sometimes.


----------



## berserker (Sep 29, 2007)

R is for ready.Berserker is ALWAYS ready for a quickie:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2007)

*S is for smokin.....smokin hot mama.   *


----------



## berserker (Sep 29, 2007)

T is for True that True that


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2007)

*U is for unfreaken believable.  :hubba: *


----------



## berserker (Sep 29, 2007)

V is for :fid: . Love the sound so soothing.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2007)

*W is for wet.  *


----------



## berserker (Sep 29, 2007)

X is for Xtremly?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2007)

*Yes...oh yes oh yes...*


----------



## berserker (Sep 29, 2007)

Z i for zip.Berserker is gonna zip on down to TEXAS


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2007)

*A is for awesome!  :hubba: *


----------



## berserker (Sep 29, 2007)

B is for Berserker.One hell of a good guy.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2007)

*C is for cannabis.  :hubba: *


----------



## berserker (Sep 29, 2007)

D is for Danger Will Robertson


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2007)

*E is for evening...I am off to my friends...will be back in a few.*


----------



## berserker (Sep 29, 2007)

F is for Farewell,and have some fun.


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 29, 2007)

G - Is for green goodness given by the gods.


----------



## berserker (Sep 30, 2007)

H is for HELP.I am going CRAZY:hairpull:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 30, 2007)

*I is for I can help...whats going on Berserker?*


----------



## berserker (Sep 30, 2007)

J is for Just.I am just running on empty.To try and get all these outside jobs done before it gets to cold.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 30, 2007)

*K is for knife.  We have very sharp ones made by Cutco.*


----------



## berserker (Sep 30, 2007)

L is for LOVE.Its the best gift you can give anyone.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 1, 2007)

M is for marijuana.


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 1, 2007)

N - Is for Quik "Nobody" is looking, hit that shirt!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2007)

*O is for olives.  I hate olives and if there's any on that pizza I will personally send it back.   *


----------



## berserker (Oct 2, 2007)

P is for pepperoni.Mom you like pepperoni on your pizza?


----------



## berserker (Oct 2, 2007)

Q is for quit.I wish this voice in my head would quit talking to me.


----------



## Pranic (Oct 2, 2007)

R is for Really Rad Reefer, which gets us "R"eally Stoned


----------



## Bubby (Oct 2, 2007)

S is for _sober_..:watchplant: :yay: :fly:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 7, 2007)

*T is for tokin up a storm.  *


----------



## Bubby (Oct 7, 2007)

U is for UNDERPANTS   :rofl:


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 7, 2007)

V - Is for Ventricular Fibrillation

Wanted to be an EMT at one point Looks like I still remember some of the lingo


----------



## berserker (Oct 7, 2007)

W is for wet.It is raining and I am gonna go outside and play in the rain and get wet.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 13, 2007)

X is for rated XXX movies.


----------



## Bubby (Oct 13, 2007)

Z is for Zirconium (Zr).. _oh how I *hate *memorizing this table_

edit: woops.. and Y is for Yttrium (Y)


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 13, 2007)

*A is for August, that was 2 months ago.  *


----------



## Bubby (Oct 13, 2007)

B is for Borg.. *we want to assimilate you.*


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 15, 2007)

C - Is for Clever intuitions


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 15, 2007)

*D is for damn, I forgot to air my curing buds today....must go do that ASAP.   *


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 15, 2007)

E - is for Effective explicit extent envelopes en route effectively extant, Every one excepts emanate exalt?


----------



## berserker (Oct 15, 2007)

F= Fudge.I got a craving for it:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 16, 2007)

*G is for ganja!  Shall I make it my breakfast this morning?*

:hubba:


----------



## berserker (Oct 16, 2007)

H is for Hella yeah Ma,got to smoke up for breakfast.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2007)

*I is for I will do just that!  *


----------



## Artfan (Oct 18, 2007)

j is for jellied eels on blackpool beach


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 18, 2007)

K= is for Kona Electric, which I haven't seen for 30 years, (sniffle)


smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2007)

*L is for LOVE.  I love you guys, my cyber-stone family.  *


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 25, 2007)

M - Is for Mom our lovely Mod


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 26, 2007)

*N is for nasty.  My house is nasty and I should really get to cleaning...but I don't wanna.   *


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 26, 2007)

O- One More And I'd Have Had P Lol


----------



## KaptainKronic (Oct 26, 2007)

P is for Puff Puff Pass


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2007)

*q is for QUICK!  Roll that joint quick...you're takin too damn long.   *


----------



## Max123 (Oct 30, 2007)

R is for I REALLY wish I had some MJ...


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2007)

*S is for what a shame that you don't have any MJ.   *


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 31, 2007)

Too bad your tolerance went up huh mom? lol hahahaha


----------



## King Bud (Oct 31, 2007)

U is for my *UPHEAVAL*


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 19, 2007)

*V is for veneral disease.  You definately don't want one of those...use a condom.   *


----------



## berserker (Nov 20, 2007)

W is for wow...Wow,Mom you are do right on that.Cover up so you dont get buried up,,,,lol  a little stoned sorry


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 20, 2007)

X  is for  XTC is the bomb


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 21, 2007)

*Y is for yes B, you're exactly right.  *


----------



## berserker (Nov 21, 2007)

Z is for zip up that zipper and you wont have nothing to worry about:spit:


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 21, 2007)

A is for: Am i supposed to start at A again????


----------



## clever_intuition (Dec 4, 2007)

B is for Bigger, Better, Beautiful Buds this time around:hubba:


----------



## Cannabisami (Dec 6, 2007)

C is for calling your dealer because you ran out of bud


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 6, 2007)

*D is for doobie.  Someone pass me one.  *

:joint: :smoke1: :48: :bong2: :fly: :bong1:


----------



## King Bud (Dec 6, 2007)

E is for _epic_.. a worthy adjective for this bud of mine. :stoned:


----------



## GeezerBudd (Dec 7, 2007)

F is for "F**k!!!!, I just dumped the bag!!!!
Sorry.
LOL


----------



## clever_intuition (Dec 7, 2007)

G - Is for Geeeeezzz! I can not believe this thread is still rolling?


----------



## theminx (Dec 8, 2007)

H is for happy highs folks  :tokie:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 8, 2007)

I is for insomnia, that's where I'm at now. hmm ... maybe a smoke will help


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 9, 2007)

*J is for Joints in January, next month.  *


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 9, 2007)

K is for Kush is a great smoke


----------



## Melissa (Dec 9, 2007)

L is for laughing at my own bad jokes :giggle:


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 9, 2007)

m is for mold


----------



## clever_intuition (Dec 9, 2007)

N- Is for New Nickles Now Nocking Northern Naked Nomes. Never Nutty Neanderthals Numbly Nice. Never Name Nomads Niece Natally. Nats Naturally Nagging Now. Nock Nothing Near Nosforatus Nation.....?


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 9, 2007)

O is for Open Minded people are cool.


----------



## clever_intuition (Dec 9, 2007)

lets start from the begining;

Now it's time to wrap it up.

Artificial amateurs, aren't at all amazing
Analytically, I assault, animate things
Broken barriers bounded by the bomb beat
Buildings are broken, basically I'm bombarding
Casually create catastrophes, casualties
Cancelling cats got their canopies collapsing
Detonate a dime of dank daily doin dough
Demonstrations, Don Dada on the down low
Eatin other editors with each and every energetic
Epileptic episode, elevated etiquette
Furious fat fabulous fantastic
Flurries of funk felt feeding the fanatics
Gift got great global goods gone glorious
Gettin godly in his game with the goriest
Hit em high, hella height, historical
Hey holocaust hints hear 'em holler at your homeboy
Imitators idolize, I intimidate
In a instant, I'll rise in a irate state
Juiced on my jams like jheri curls jockin joints
Justly, it's just me, writin my journals
Kindly I'm kindling all kinds of ink on
Karate kick type brits in my kingdom
Let me live a long life, lyrically lessons is
Learned lame louses just lose to my livery
My mind makes marvelous moves, masses
Marvel and move, many mock what I've mastered
Niggas nap knowin I'm nice naturally
Knack, never lack, make noise nationally
Operation, opposition, off, not optional
Out of sight, out of mind, wide beaming opticals
Perfected poem, powerful punchlines
Pummelling petty powder puffs in my prime
Quite quaint quotes keep quiet it's Quannum
Quarrelers ain't got a quarter of what we got uh
Really raw raps, risin up rapidly
Riding the rushing radioactivity
Super scientifical sound search sought
Silencing super fire saps that are soft
Tales ten times talented, too tough
Take that, challengers, get a tune up
Universal, unique untouched
Unadulterated, the raw uncut
Verb vice lord victorious valid
Violate vibes that are vain make em vanished
? well would a wise wordsmith just
Weaving up words weeded up, I'm a workshift
Xerox, my X-ray-diation holes extra large
X-height letters, and xylophone tones
Yellow back, yak mouth, young ones yaws
Yesterday's lawn yards sell our (yawn?)
Zig zag zombies, zoomin to the zenith
Zero in zen thoughts, overzealous rhyme ZEA-LOTS!....

Thanks to Blackalicious for this rhyme


----------



## clever_intuition (Dec 10, 2007)

Here is the video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-dJ6xbrWHQ


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 10, 2007)

eek CI....what letter were we on?  LOL....

P is for PLANTS.  I miss my girlies so.


----------



## Melissa (Dec 10, 2007)

q is for quiet time  so  i can smoke peace :bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 10, 2007)

R is for remind.  Which reminds me...I should go toke up while I have the chance.


----------



## Melissa (Dec 10, 2007)

s is for snap im doing the same lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 10, 2007)

T is for totally excellent!


----------



## Melissa (Dec 10, 2007)

u is for unbelievable, i cannot get of the sofa lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 10, 2007)

V is for very.  I am very cold.  Crank on that heat!!!


----------



## theminx (Dec 10, 2007)

w is for whatever  (whatever i feel like doing) right now smoking


----------



## Melissa (Dec 10, 2007)

x is for xmas which is almost upon us


----------



## theminx (Dec 20, 2007)

y is for year which is nearly over roll on 2008


----------



## KaptainKronic (Dec 20, 2007)

Z is for zero weed in my sack...:hairpull:


----------



## theminx (Dec 20, 2007)

A is for ahhhhhhhhhh that was nice:tokie:


----------



## KaptainKronic (Dec 20, 2007)

B is for Be right back gotta buy another sack...lol


----------



## King Bud (Dec 20, 2007)

C is for Chrystal.. one of my next strains.. DISCOUNTED.. because I found it through MP


----------



## theminx (Dec 20, 2007)

d is for dense how i like my buds to be


----------



## KaptainKronic (Dec 20, 2007)

E is for empty sack...Oh wait my connect is here....nevermind...:laugh::rofl::laugh:


----------



## King Bud (Dec 20, 2007)

F is for the facetious personality people adopt this time of year.


----------



## King Bud (Dec 20, 2007)

G is for the _garden space_ I don't have right now.


----------



## KaptainKronic (Dec 20, 2007)

H is for high as a giraffe's hat...


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 20, 2007)

*I is for I as in me!!!

I am about to run to the store for a few things. *


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 20, 2007)

J J is still and always will be for Joint as in the *J*oint that im about to smoke :stoned:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 20, 2007)

*K is for kickass!  Wish I was smoking, but I will be before I go to the store.  ;P*


----------



## theminx (Dec 21, 2007)

L is for laughing (which i need to do more of) :rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 21, 2007)

*M is for Mom.  When was the last time you hugged your mother?*


----------



## KaptainKronic (Dec 21, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> *M is for Mom.  When was the last time you hugged your mother?*



N is for Naughty Mom....


----------



## Melissa (Dec 21, 2007)

o is for oh my god  that joint was good


----------



## theminx (Dec 27, 2007)

p is for peace . which i need right now :tokie:


----------



## Melissa (Dec 27, 2007)

q is for quit moaning and have a toke


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2007)

*R is for rub.  Can someone please rub my back?  Hurts like hell.  LOL*


----------



## Melissa (Jan 2, 2008)

s is for sure s.m. ill send my healing powers lol


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 2, 2008)

T  is for To Tall. and she short.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 2, 2008)

U is for underground as in thats where i like my roots


----------



## King Bud (Jan 2, 2008)

V is for all the vixens I avoid.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 2, 2008)

*W is for wasted!  I plan on eating that brownie and gettin a little wasted tonight.  *


----------



## GeezerBudd (Jan 2, 2008)

X is for xenophobia-Fear of foreigners or strangers.
Damn-had to get dictionary for that-time to light up-LOL
:holysheep: 

Gb


----------



## theminx (Jan 2, 2008)

z is for zen (why i dont know couldnt think of anything else ) lol


----------



## King Bud (Jan 2, 2008)

A is for the Alphabet that theminx needs to brush up on 

(dude you forget *Y*!)


----------



## theminx (Jan 2, 2008)

King Bud said:
			
		

> A is for the Alphabet that theminx needs to brush up on
> 
> (dude you forget *Y*!)



b is for BY the way your right i do lol :tokie:


----------



## berserker (Jan 2, 2008)

C is for "corn,can a corn and I'll be allright"


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 2, 2008)

*D is for damn!  Damn, wheres my remote?  *


----------



## berserker (Jan 3, 2008)

E is for everything is going black


----------



## theminx (Jan 3, 2008)

F is for flippimg eck berserker your bud that good!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 3, 2008)

:joint: 


G is for a *G*ooood hit-o-*G*reen...
:48:


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 3, 2008)

*H* is for *H*igh as in im about to get *H*igh on this :bong1:


----------



## Melissa (Jan 4, 2008)

I is for the ignorance of non smokers


----------



## berserker (Jan 4, 2008)

J is for JOLLY,which I wasnt durnig CHRISTMAS


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 4, 2008)

*K *is for the KingKahuuna sendin ya all good thoughts.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2008)

*L is for LUSH.  It's my favorite store in the mall.  *


----------



## berserker (Jan 4, 2008)

M is for MONEY..."show me the MONEY"


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2008)

*N is for nighttime.  Can't wait, cuz tonight I am smoking a big fat bowl!*


----------



## the widowmaker (Jan 4, 2008)

O is for Organic, does it really taste any better?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2008)

*P is for POT.  Glorious POT!  *


----------



## King Bud (Jan 4, 2008)

Q is for our *quest *of growing


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 6, 2008)

R is for Riglitoriousness, which means I's so high I don't know that word...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 6, 2008)

*S is for stoned.  Sooo stoned you don't remember what you were wanting to do.  *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 6, 2008)

T is for the TIPS on growing gleaned on these threads at MP..  :bong1:

(do I know how to **** up or what???)   :clap:


----------



## tiller08 (Jan 6, 2008)

u is for the ultimate source of information here


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 6, 2008)

V is for Victory. as in when i hearvest all of my plants it will be a thrilling victory knowing that i did it my self.


----------



## gangalama (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow what wonderful weed


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 7, 2008)

X is for xerophytic  (able to withstand drought) :hubba:


----------



## Melissa (Jan 7, 2008)

Y is for yes its time to harvest


----------



## tiller08 (Jan 7, 2008)

z is for zinc a needed nutrient for healthy buds


----------



## Melissa (Jan 8, 2008)

A  is for the Awesome bud im smoking right now :bong2:


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 8, 2008)

*B* is for *B*old :hubba: as in, MPers are *B*old for growing their own stash :hubba: :rofl:


----------



## Melissa (Jan 9, 2008)

c is for cannabis ... need i say more :bong2:


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 9, 2008)

d id for dirt and we all know what that is good for :rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 9, 2008)

*E is for excellent...excellent info to be had here at MP.  lol*


----------



## tiller08 (Jan 10, 2008)

f  is for female plants


----------



## Melissa (Jan 10, 2008)

G is for grow lights


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 10, 2008)

H is for Hollands Hope, growin it now


----------



## the widowmaker (Jan 10, 2008)

I is for incognito as many of us have to live growing something so simple as a plant, criminals we are, criminals I tell thee.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 10, 2008)

*J is for JOINT!  Roll er up!*


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 10, 2008)

K is for Kef (state of dreamy or drug-induced repose)


----------



## Melissa (Jan 10, 2008)

k is for kind like the folks on here


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 10, 2008)

L is for LST and I LOVE THIS PLACE :giggle:


----------



## Melissa (Jan 10, 2008)

m is for marijuana  of course lol


----------



## medicore (Jan 10, 2008)

n is for nature where marijuana was found


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 10, 2008)

*O is for option.  I have no option but to eat this magic brownie right now.  LOL*


----------



## Melissa (Jan 11, 2008)

p is for please send me that magic brownie smokin mom


----------



## the widowmaker (Jan 11, 2008)

q is for qwerty the name that everyone calls you at the supermarket the day after a hard night on the forums.

you spend all day trying to figure out why then you get home and look in the mirror and realise you fell asleep hard on the keyboard


----------



## Melissa (Jan 11, 2008)

r is for  :yeahthat:  was Really funny


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 11, 2008)

S is for Seminiferous (seed-bearing)


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 11, 2008)

T is for teratology  (study of monsters, freaks, abnormal growths or malformations)


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 11, 2008)

U is for uberty  (fruitfulness; abundant productiveness)


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 11, 2008)

V is for vindemiate  (to gather grapes or other fruit)


----------



## Melissa (Jan 11, 2008)

w is for why and how do you know these words u swallowed a dictionary lol


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 11, 2008)

X is for xanthophyll  (substance causing yellow colour of autumn leaves)

Nah, didn't swallow the dictionary, digesting it slowly


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 13, 2008)

Z is for zaboomafoo (its a P.B.S. kids show) as this is what my son will be watching in about 10 mins


----------



## Melissa (Jan 15, 2008)

A is for  At last the kids are asleep


----------



## dazeddd (Jan 16, 2008)

S is for smoking a big fat blunt


----------



## tiller08 (Jan 16, 2008)

b is for big bowl of blue buds


----------



## Melissa (Jan 23, 2008)

c is for clone


----------



## King Bud (Jan 23, 2008)

D is for *determination*! :aok:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 24, 2008)

*E is for exercise.  I love getting high then going swimming. *


----------



## berserker (Jan 25, 2008)

F is for Flame.There is an eternal one, search for it.


----------



## Melissa (Jan 28, 2008)

g is for germination


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 28, 2008)

H is for _*Hit *_that joint, pass it on :48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2008)

_I is for I just did Puffin.  Thanks.  _


----------



## Melissa (Jan 29, 2008)

j is for :tokie:


----------



## longtimegrower (Jan 29, 2008)

K is for kick back and burn one


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 30, 2008)

L is for luciferous  (light-bringing; light-giving)


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 30, 2008)

M is for misocapnic  (hating tobacco or its smoke)


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 30, 2008)

N is for noctiflorous  (flowering at night)


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 30, 2008)

O is for odoriferous  (emitting a usually pleasant smell)


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 30, 2008)

P is for panpharmacon (universal remedy)


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 30, 2008)

Q is for quietism  (doctrine of enlightenment through mental tranquility)


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 30, 2008)

R is for resiniferous  (bearing resin)


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 30, 2008)

S is for sacciferous (bearing a sac or sacs)


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 30, 2008)

T is for terricolous  (living in or on the soil)


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 30, 2008)

U is for usufruct  (the right to use and enjoy something)

Like that one


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 30, 2008)

V is for varec  (seaweed; kelp)


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 30, 2008)

W is for waftage  (transportation through water or air)


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 30, 2008)

X is for xenogamy  (cross-fertilization)


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 30, 2008)

Y is for yarpha  (sandy or fibrous peat)


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 30, 2008)

Z is for zincic  (of, pertaining to or containing zinc)


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 30, 2008)

A is for acaricide (killer of mites and ticks)

One of my favourites


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 30, 2008)

B is for burlap  (coarse plain-woven jute or hemp fabric)


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 30, 2008)

C is for carpogenous (producing or bearing fruit)


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 30, 2008)

D is for dichogamous  (having males and females maturing at different rates)


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 30, 2008)

E is for echard  (water in the soil not available to plants)


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 30, 2008)

F is for floricide  (killing or killer of flowers)

We're all guilty of it


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 30, 2008)

G is for geophyte  (plant that grows in the earth)


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 30, 2008)

H is for heliosciophyte  (plant that thrives in sun better than shade)


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 30, 2008)

I is for infructuous  (not fruitful)


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 30, 2008)

J is for jnana  (knowledge obtained through meditation)


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 30, 2008)

K is for kakorrhaphiophobia  (fear of failure)

Get it every single grow !


----------



## Melissa (Jan 30, 2008)

l is for low ryder#2


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 7, 2008)

*M is for mother.  Be nice to all mothers.  *


----------



## gangalama (Feb 7, 2008)

N is for the night time, what would u do without it?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Feb 7, 2008)

O is for OREO, as anyone who has smoked marijuana knows quite well.


----------



## Melissa (Feb 7, 2008)

p is for panic when you realise your stash is low :tokie:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 7, 2008)

*Q is for quick.  Quick, spark that big baby up!!!*


----------



## Melissa (Feb 7, 2008)

r is for roll that joint up baby!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2008)

*S is for sure.  I will surely roll it up!!  *


----------



## gangalama (Feb 9, 2008)

T is for all the Time wasted:hitchair: , and all the Time well spent.:48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2008)

U is for urgent...I have this urgent feeling to go take a hot shower


----------



## gangalama (Feb 9, 2008)

V states that Victory shall be mine!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2008)

*W for ice water....drink it, its free  *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Feb 9, 2008)

X is for X chromosome


----------



## gangalama (Feb 9, 2008)

Y is for the Youths who have their whole lives ahead of them


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2008)

*Z is for zelp.  I need some zelp with my zomework.  *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Feb 12, 2008)

a is for agriculture


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Feb 12, 2008)

B IS FOR   :bong1:  :bong:   :bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2008)

C is for Christmas!  Aren't ya glad theres only 300 some odd days til Christmas?  LOL.


----------



## Melissa (Feb 12, 2008)

d is for dismal weather roll on summer :bong2:


----------



## Chronic_420 (Feb 12, 2008)

E is for Energy, that weed brings my fat self so much of


----------



## Runbyhemp (Feb 12, 2008)

f is for finger hash


----------



## gangalama (Feb 12, 2008)

Ah my own Letter, *G*angalama


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2008)

*H is for hungry, happy, or horney.  *


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 12, 2008)

*I* like it when Mom is *Horny* :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2008)

*J is for just kidding.  I wasnt horney I swear!*


----------



## King Bud (Feb 12, 2008)

K is for how *kinky *this thread is becoming


----------



## Chronic_420 (Feb 12, 2008)

*L* is for life, which usually kicks me in the balls and sais **** it up


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2008)

*M is for Mom!  Here I am.  *


----------



## Bonk (Feb 13, 2008)

*N* is for nice posters, thanks for the warm welcome guys!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2008)

*O is for olives.  Yuck.  I hate olives...lol.*


----------



## Melissa (Feb 13, 2008)

p is for passion


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2008)

*Q is for QUIET everyone, I am trying to talk.  *


----------



## Bonk (Feb 13, 2008)

*R * is for Republican, Vote Mike Huckabee 08....JOKING...Geez chill!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 14, 2008)

*S is for silly.  Silly Bonk.  *


----------



## Bonk (Feb 15, 2008)

*T* is for Toker, if i blow smoke in your face it's for your benefit. :afroweed:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 15, 2008)

*U is for us.  *


----------



## headband (Feb 15, 2008)

V is for vape.   Like damn I'm vaped.


----------



## Bonk (Feb 15, 2008)

*W* is for women, God did a good job there.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 15, 2008)

X is for x cel ant


----------



## gangalama (Feb 15, 2008)

YOyoYO  dont smoke weed around the *Y*oungins


----------



## Melissa (Feb 15, 2008)

z is for zdddddddds needed afer a heavy session :tokie:


----------



## gangalama (Feb 15, 2008)

Thankful to be *A*live and well!!!


----------



## Bonk (Feb 15, 2008)

*B* is for Bonk, one cool cat.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 16, 2008)

*C is for Chronic and man we smoke alot. :hubba:  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2008)

*D is for dangerous....better watch out...Mamas dangerous...lol.*


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2008)

*E is for everyone...where is everyone????*


----------



## gangalama (Feb 19, 2008)

*F*inally got back to the *F*orum


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2008)

*Gangalama, welcome back!!!*


----------



## Bonk (Feb 20, 2008)

*H* is for Help, my first grow will need lets of it.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 25, 2008)

*I is for iris.  The iris of my eye is a greenish...*


----------



## berserker (Feb 26, 2008)

J is for JELLY.....I dont think you ready for all this jelly:holysheep:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 26, 2008)

K is for kick.  You try that again B and youre gonna get kicked.


----------



## berserker (Feb 26, 2008)

L is for LIKE..you do that I might like it.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 26, 2008)

M is for *MOM

Moms got strong legs...lol*


----------



## berserker (Feb 26, 2008)

N is for...........................Never mind I forgot


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 26, 2008)

*O is for OUCH!  I do have a great right kick don't I?  *


----------



## Bonk (Feb 26, 2008)

*P* is for Pot, making some famous Pot Pot Pie! MMmmmm!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 26, 2008)

*Instead of a pie, how about a Quiche?*


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 26, 2008)

*R is for reefer!!!*


----------



## gangalama (Feb 26, 2008)

*S*orry I *S*crewed up on the order


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 26, 2008)

Tis perfectly okay.


----------



## Bonk (Feb 26, 2008)

*U* is for United, that's right United we smoke!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 26, 2008)

*V is for vegetables.  Did you remember to eat yours today?  *


----------



## Bonk (Feb 26, 2008)

No....
*
W* is for winter, it's still cold over here. Will it ever end?!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 26, 2008)

*X is for the letter X.  Cuz I can't think of anything besides an xray.  *

(Bonk- we'll be wishing for cold weather when the 100+ degree days of summer are here.  )


----------



## berserker (Feb 27, 2008)

Z is for zoo.I am brining my kids to next week.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 27, 2008)

*A is for AC/DC.  They are on the radio right now.  *


----------



## berserker (Feb 28, 2008)

B is for bimetallism. Silver or gold?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 28, 2008)

C is for crazy.  I have NO idea what you're talking about bererker.


----------



## berserker (Feb 28, 2008)

D is or diph-thong. such as oi in oil and oi in coil.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 28, 2008)

*E is for ever and for always.  I will love my pot.*


----------



## berserker (Feb 28, 2008)

F is for fur long.I use to run that pretty fast in school.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 28, 2008)

*G is for gum.  Anyone got a piece?*


----------



## Bonk (Feb 28, 2008)

*H* is for Hum, sometimes you just don't know the words.


----------



## deathspeaker (Feb 29, 2008)

I is for ignorant people who doesnt legalize weed


----------



## Runbyhemp (Feb 29, 2008)

F is for fire, fire, fire .... huh, huh, huh, huh


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Feb 29, 2008)

G is for gorgeous gooeey green Ganga goodies, gobbled by the gross,  yummmmy good.


----------



## berserker (Feb 29, 2008)

H is for Hey Runbyhemp what happened?Decied to jump back to f... 
Brother,you got to share some of THAT weed with me


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 29, 2008)

*I is for I..as in me!  *


----------



## berserker (Feb 29, 2008)

J is for JELLY.
Your not ready for this JELLY


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 29, 2008)

*K is for Kansas...how many tornados do they have over there anyways?*


----------



## berserker (Feb 29, 2008)

L is for lots...The biggest one they had blew this poor little girl and here dog all the way to OZ.:holysheep:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 29, 2008)

*M is for mexican food.  One of my fav cuisenes.  Did I spell that right>?  Don't think so.  *


----------



## berserker (Feb 29, 2008)

N is for Nasty .Nasty boys,hey thats me~


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 29, 2008)

*O is for olive oil.  Have you ever tasted pasta sauteed in a little fresh garlic and olive oil?  YUM!*


----------



## berserker (Feb 29, 2008)

P is for perky.I sure wish theyd stay that way on women


----------



## Runbyhemp (Feb 29, 2008)

> H is for Hey Runbyhemp what happened?Decied to jump back to f...
> Brother,you got to share some of THAT weed with me



Q is for quality, brother .... I was blazed earlier man ... lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 29, 2008)

*R is for runbyhemp.  You crack me up bro.  *


----------



## storzbickel (Feb 29, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> *R is for runbyhemp. You crack me up bro. *


 
S is for smokinmom, is she hot or not? lolol


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 29, 2008)

*T is for totally hot I bet.  *


----------



## storzbickel (Feb 29, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> *T is for totally hot I bet. *


 
it can also be for touche! nice post!


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 1, 2008)

*U is for unusual.  I smell something strange and unusual...*


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 26, 2008)

*V is for Victory!  I win.  *


----------



## King Bud (Mar 31, 2008)

W is for *wealth*


----------



## Bonk (Mar 31, 2008)

*X* is for, e*X*tremely blazed!


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 31, 2008)

*Y is for YES!!!  King Bud is back.  *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Mar 31, 2008)

Z is for *zoned* out on Marijuana Passion. :bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 31, 2008)

*A is for Also.  Also is Mom, Puffin.  *


----------



## tumagun (Mar 31, 2008)

B is for BIN LADEN WEED


----------



## SmokinMom (May 5, 2008)

*C is for cannabutter.*


----------



## SativaWeed (May 5, 2008)

*D is for dope, of which sometimes I'm big one!:rofl: *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (May 20, 2008)

_E is for Everybody must get stoned.:fly: _


----------



## SmokinMom (May 20, 2008)

F is for fart.  Anyone ever been soooo stoned that ya farted and smoke came outta ya butt?


----------



## SativaWeed (May 20, 2008)

G is for gone...which is where most of my brain cells are now.


----------



## floydhead (May 20, 2008)

U...........the US gov makes laws that keep MJ an UNDER the counter drug


----------



## Brouli (May 20, 2008)

*S* is for sex me like it


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 20, 2008)

T is for terrible, watching the Eurovision on telly .... it's bad !


----------



## Puffin Afatty (May 20, 2008)

_U is for UV B light.:hubba: _


----------



## SmokinMom (May 20, 2008)

*V is for very.  I very much want a breast reduction.  *


----------



## SativaWeed (May 20, 2008)

w is for wasted, which I'll be shortly


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2008)

X is for X.  Its a letter of the alphabet.


----------



## dragon_green (May 23, 2008)

z is for zmaj_zeleni..hhehe (translation-dragon_green)


----------



## dragon_green (May 23, 2008)

damn i forgot y,hehe...some good hash


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2008)

A is for apple......red is my fav color.  I like the Gala ones best...lol.


----------



## dragon_green (May 23, 2008)

B is for Budala ja,zaboravio sam ipsilon (on eng: stupid me,i forgot y) lol


----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 22, 2008)

C is for 'cannot', as in  "I cannot believe how stoned I am right now."


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 22, 2008)

D is for damn, wish I was smokin....got a few hrs yet.


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 23, 2008)

E is for Euphoric! The best high there is!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 28, 2008)

F is for fanoodle...

I just tried to fanoodle this tiny piece of thread thru the eye of my needle and was unsuccessful....

Is that a real word?


----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 28, 2008)

G is for Gee as in "Gee, I don't know if 'fanoodle' is a word or not."


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 29, 2008)

I is for *Integrity*  I see a lot of it here and am happy that I joined this forum


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 29, 2008)

J is for joint.  We smoked one earlier and got silly with our digital camera.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jun 29, 2008)

K is for Killer bud whitch we will bw gtowing soon


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 29, 2008)

L is for Lowryder.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 29, 2008)

M is for Misty (got a kitten yesterday, called her Misty)


----------



## nikimadritista (Jun 29, 2008)

N is for Nirvana (the greatest seedbank there is) Niki (my name) Nitrogens (vor good Veg) Nice (for nice Buds) and for No (No busts and No Pigs)


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 29, 2008)

O is for organic.. The only way to grow!!


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jun 29, 2008)

P is for pothead of witch i am


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 3, 2008)

Q is for quality, Quality Seeds, Quality Buds, etc... Could also be quantity but at least to me Quality is way more important...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 3, 2008)

R is for ~ roll that fattie huge.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 3, 2008)

*S is for  Stoned  :stoned:*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 3, 2008)

T is for trauma of finding a male.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 3, 2008)

*U is for U dont mean Drunken Seed was a male???*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 3, 2008)

V is for ~ Vermiculite

Not showing yet P A.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 3, 2008)

*W is for Water, a needed element in growing marijuana :farm:

PS, good to hear Hippy  :aok:*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 3, 2008)

X is for the letter we put in place of T in a link to keep members safe from linking to possible track backs.


----------



## FlndrzFlash (Jul 3, 2008)

Y is mine not to question but to roll another one, just like the other one.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 3, 2008)

Z is for ~ Zebedee

Ok its not associated with MJ as you see it, but look at this, no one in an un stoned mine could come up with this :rofl:

XX to tt as usual

hxxp://magicroundabout.com/

I grew up with this as a child.


----------



## dannyt70 (Jul 3, 2008)

A is for alright as in my girls are alright


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 3, 2008)

B is for beautiful.  I love seeing the beautiful outdoor ladies this time of year.


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 5, 2008)

C is for Cannabis... Crystals and Chronic 
Cultivation and Cloning...


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 7, 2008)

D is for dimebag that i no longer have to buy


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 7, 2008)

*E is for EVERYONE MUST GET STONED a wonderful thought by Bob Dylan*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 7, 2008)

F is for female


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 7, 2008)

G is for Ganja


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 7, 2008)

H is for ...HARVEST


----------



## SativaWeed (Jul 12, 2008)

I is for ..Interval, as in light, 12/12 being my fav.


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 12, 2008)

ulimate pot fest one day we need open this ulimate pot fest!


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 13, 2008)

> ulimate pot fest one day we need open this ulimate pot fest!


 J is for jiffy pellets


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 13, 2008)

K - Potassium: promotes flower and fruit growth


----------



## King Bud (Jul 13, 2008)

L is for Lethargic.. how I feel when I'm not growing any plants (not necessarily marijuana) :huh:


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jul 13, 2008)

M is the 13th letter in the alphabet witch is my fav. number and letter because they both stand for Marijuana....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 14, 2008)

*N is for naughty.  *


----------



## tokemon (Jul 14, 2008)

O is for the Obvious need to increase the quality of street grass.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 14, 2008)

P is for pee we use for added N or keeping animals away.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 14, 2008)

Q is for quacksalver  (one who falsely pretends to knowledge of medicine)


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 14, 2008)

R is for Runbyhemp.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 14, 2008)

*S is for Stoned  :stoned:*


----------



## IRISH (Jul 15, 2008)

T is for Thank you all for the help...


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 15, 2008)

U is for Underdeveloped, as in the buds are underdeveloped...


----------



## Pranic (Jul 15, 2008)

V is for Vitamins TH&C


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jul 16, 2008)

W is for the  weed we all know and love


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 16, 2008)

X is for xtra.  Extra weed for everyone.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 17, 2008)

Y is for catapult


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 17, 2008)

Z is For Zack De La Rocha than...


----------



## Melissa (Jul 18, 2008)

*A is for 
ALICE B. TOKLAS 

The lesbian lover of Gertrude Stein and a good friend of Pablo Picasso, she had a recipe for killer marijuana brownies.*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2008)

B is for beer!  Yummy....tonight I am going out with the girls and will drink plenty.


----------



## clanchattan (Jul 18, 2008)

C is fer Coughing up a lung after a huge hong bit


----------



## King Bud (Jul 19, 2008)

D is for Damn! I've had 12 hrs of sleep in the past three nights. :bolt: :huh:


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 19, 2008)

E is for euphoric as in how my home grown makes me feel


----------



## Melissa (Jul 19, 2008)

*f is for fatbuds i want on my ladies *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2008)

G is for green!  One of my fav colors.


----------



## clanchattan (Jul 20, 2008)

H is for a honeybun - what id kill for now that im really baked.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 20, 2008)

I is for I think a honeybun sounds good now too.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jul 20, 2008)

J is for joint witch i just rolled my 29,749th one in my lifetime


----------



## clanchattan (Jul 20, 2008)

k is for kush....i think i have one mixed in with my indicas.


----------



## SativaWeed (Jul 20, 2008)

Sir_Tokie said:
			
		

> J is for joint witch i just rolled my 29,749th one in my lifetime


L is for lost, as in I lost count many many years ago!!


----------



## FlyByNight (Jul 21, 2008)

M is for man.  Man, I can't read all of these posts to see what has been used before!


----------



## King Bud (Aug 23, 2008)

N is for all the _nightmares _I keep learning from :laugh:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 23, 2008)

O is for Our home grown.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 23, 2008)

P is for Peaceeace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2008)

*Q is for quiet!  Shhhhhhh, I can't hear!*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 24, 2008)

R is for Raucous laughter


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 24, 2008)

S is for the sticky smelly fingers received from trimming our stupindous harvests!


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 24, 2008)

T is THC - what else could it be


----------



## King Bud (Aug 25, 2008)

U is for the understanding I seek


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 25, 2008)

What letter follows U??? Man... I've smoked my brains out... :hubba: 
Was it X?? :hubba: 

X is for Excellent....


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Aug 25, 2008)

nikimadritista said:
			
		

> What letter follows U??? Man... I've smoked my brains out... :hubba:
> Was it X?? :hubba:
> 
> X is for Excellent....


i think its V for Vegetative
glad i didnt stumble on this at X!


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 25, 2008)

Than it must be Y next! Y is for yields... Heavy and happy yields...


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 25, 2008)

*Z is for zoo.  My house is no longer a zoo cuz a few of the kids returned to school today!!!!  WOOHOO!*


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 2, 2008)

*A is for August.  August is over, Sept is here.  It will be Xmas before we know it!  EEEEEKKKK!!!*


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Sep 2, 2008)

B is for BUDZZZ whitch we all love to smoke....


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 15, 2008)

C is for cough.  dang, thats some powerful stuff....cough cough cough...


----------



## clanchattan (Oct 15, 2008)

d is for dangit, i cant find my lighter


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 15, 2008)

E is for error.  You should never be without many lighters.  Error.....party foul.


----------



## clanchattan (Oct 15, 2008)

f is for "found it!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 15, 2008)

G- Good!!!


----------



## ishnish (Oct 15, 2008)

H for Hi this my first time play'n dis game


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 15, 2008)

I is for I am going outside this moment to smoke a bowl.


----------



## clanchattan (Oct 15, 2008)

J - just don't get caught mom............


----------



## ishnish (Oct 15, 2008)

umm... not to burst anyones bubble... but a 'W' got skipt up top there if you look...

W is for White Widow, which is what's in my closet! 


PS:  continue after 'J'.


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Oct 15, 2008)

K is for the killer bong rips that I'm takin while people on other forums are flaming me.  Gotta love the chill attitude here.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 15, 2008)

L- love.  Feel the love.


----------



## raoulduke2.0 (Oct 16, 2008)

M is for Mota.


----------



## Drone69 (Oct 16, 2008)

N is for Never stop growing.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 22, 2008)

O is for Organic.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 22, 2008)

*P is for the POT plants in our garden*


----------



## King Bud (Oct 24, 2008)

Q is for *quiet*, how my mind gets when the highness takes away all that noise.


----------



## berserker (Oct 24, 2008)

R- Its been a long Rest.But Daddys back


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 25, 2008)

S is for spark it up!


----------



## night501 (Oct 25, 2008)

T is for trichomes. i Love the Terrific look of perfectly aged Trichomes


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 29, 2008)

U is for United, when love joins you.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 30, 2008)

V is for ventilation, i just changed mine


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2008)

*W for weed, wednesday, willy wonka, whatever.  *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 31, 2008)

X is used when decribing crosses


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 11, 2008)

Y is for Yesterday.  If only I could have it back.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 17, 2008)

Zacatecas purple

(Mexican strain)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 17, 2008)

*A *
*is for AK-47 when ya got to smoke everyone in da house :hubba: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 17, 2008)

*B is for BONG*  TBG's favorite apparatis.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 19, 2008)

C is for choke.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 19, 2008)

D is for delicious.  Yum!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 19, 2008)

E is for expectation of kind herbs after a hard daze work.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Nov 19, 2008)

F is for fantastic smoke i just harvested....


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 19, 2008)

G is for great to hear that Sir Tokie.    Smoke one for me.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 19, 2008)

H is for Hydro cooled Vaporizors


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 19, 2008)

"I" is for "intellegent" peoples threads are making me LMAO
it is also for "Inside joke" hehe take this..:48:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 19, 2008)

J is for junior, as in the one writing the "intelligent" thread on our marijuana forum


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 20, 2008)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> J is for junior, as in the one writing the "intelligent" thread on our marijuana forum


junior? eh? please..ellaborate for us there bossman..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 20, 2008)

K is for keep it civil.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 20, 2008)

*L *
*is for the LOVE of marijuana  *


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 20, 2008)

M is for MILF....Mother id like to flower


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 20, 2008)

I thought MILF stood for ...
never mind  

N is for not typing what MILF stands for :rofl:

N is also for Number - (Number - marijuana cigarette - slang)


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 25, 2008)

O is for OUTDOOR!  The best way to grow.


----------



## Lastritez (Nov 25, 2008)

P is for photosynthesis, my girls love it!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 25, 2008)

Q-

Q is for Quest

Always on a quest for the best.  

:hubba:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 4, 2008)

R-

stand for *Really* high when I wake and Vape


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 4, 2008)

S is for STONED!  Which I will be once I am done with lunch.


----------



## aaonehundred (Dec 4, 2008)

T is for TREATMENT. . I need my daily Marijuana TREATMENT


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 4, 2008)

U is for useless.  A broken bong....useless.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 5, 2008)

V is for voluptuous, fat heavy hands full of beauty.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 5, 2008)

*W is for woman.  Gotta love the ladies.  *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 5, 2008)

X is for Xanadu an idyllic, beautiful place where we all visit


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 5, 2008)

Y is for yesterday.  Glad that's over.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 5, 2008)

Z is for Zig-Zag papers.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 5, 2008)

*A as in these kids are getting an A for a great job!!  :aok: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 5, 2008)

*B is for BOWL!*  I need to go smoke one.    (haha yumyum, funny pic )


----------



## King Bud (Dec 5, 2008)

C is for crêpes.. Mmmmm... crêpes...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 6, 2008)

D is for our very own Dubbaman


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 6, 2008)

E is for east.  My head is pointing that way.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 13, 2008)

*F is for frosty buds!*


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 13, 2008)

G is for Gnomes which I see alot of :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 13, 2008)

*H is for HydroManiac, who posted ahead of me.  *


----------



## King Bud (Dec 14, 2008)

I is for IDIOT! :hitchair:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2008)

J is for just kiss me.  Please...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 14, 2008)

K is for keel over after smoking too much.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 14, 2008)

L is for love


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 14, 2008)

M is For Medic


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 14, 2008)

N is for nanners as in dang this plant got nanners


----------



## SativaWeed (Dec 17, 2008)

O is for oxygen, which like sex, is no big deal unless you aint gettin none!


----------



## ishnish (Dec 17, 2008)

P is for Pluto!  cuz im far out in outerspace tonight!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2008)

*Q is for quickie.  Hurry, we don't have much time*


----------



## King Bud (Dec 17, 2008)

R is for retired


----------



## twitch (Dec 17, 2008)

S is for Satire which is a wonderful form of humor


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 17, 2008)

T is for Translucent


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2008)

*U is for the United States.  Whoop whoop!  *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 17, 2008)

V is for virtue


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 17, 2008)

W is Warriors


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2008)

X

*x marks the spot*

:hubba:


----------



## ishnish (Dec 17, 2008)

Y for Yumm!!  i love the taste of this blueburry


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 19, 2008)

Z is for ZZZZZZzzzzzzzz after we have smoked too much.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 19, 2008)

*A is for AWAKE!  I am up.  *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 19, 2008)

Baba Ku - Legendary central Asian figure to whom it is attributed the introduction of hashish to Afghanistan.


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 19, 2008)

C is for convinced,
As in I am convinced I'm a heck of a guy.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 19, 2008)

*D is for December.*


----------



## raoulduke2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

E is for electric bill...........


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 19, 2008)

F is for Foliage.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 20, 2008)

G is for Gnomes


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 20, 2008)

*H is for holiday...or humbug!  Or hamburgers if yer hungry. *


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 21, 2008)

I is for Invite as invite some friends or family over for the new years


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 26, 2008)

J is for Jefferson Airplane - Circa in the 1940's and 50's. (a term for a roach-holder fashioned from a matchbook cover.)


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2008)

K is for KISS!  Smoochhhhhhhh!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 30, 2008)

L is for Love, - A thing we let a plant build within us, a thing we would protect.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2008)

*M is for the miracle of marijuana :heart:  *


----------



## SativaWeed (Jan 5, 2009)

N! that's for NEW YEAR!!!
let's make it a good one.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2009)

*O  = okay!  works 4 me....so far 09 has sucked!!!  

TPBM is feeling good about their progress *


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 5, 2009)

p is for Please
as in please post TPBM in the other thread! :doh: :rofl:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 5, 2009)

Q is for Quiggly, a state of mind where you mix posts and threads up with each other on a forum  



			
				SmokinMom said:
			
		

> *O = okay! works 4 me....so far 09 has sucked!!! *
> 
> *TPBM is feeling good about their progress *


 
:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Q is for Quiggly, a state of mind where you mix posts and threads up with each other on a forum
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:


 
I was wondering why cadalakmike was telling me to post in the other thread...I get it now.    No more drunk posting for me.  :rofl: 

*R is for reefer....I should stay away from the booze and just smoke reefer.  *


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 5, 2009)

S Safe as in stay safe


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 5, 2009)

T is for Trichs,,cloudy all day. Were calling for cloudy Trichs this morning,,, with maybe a few drops of amber in the evening. Be sure to bring a bong in case of down pour.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2009)

U is for umbrella.  I coulda used one.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 5, 2009)

Z is for zap. The sound of the bug light. One less nunce in the grow room.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 5, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Z is for zap. The sound of the bug light. One less nunce in the grow room.


 

What happen to V,W,X,and Y


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 5, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> What happen to V,W,X,and Y


 
:hitchair: No wonder I don't drink and still fail the field somberity test.:laugh: :rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2009)

:spit:


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 5, 2009)

A is for Alpha


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2009)

B is for beer....which I am steering clear away from...maybe forever!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 5, 2009)

canibus my love and joy.

i try to get rite


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 5, 2009)

D is for Damnt Ozzy,,we gotta started over adin.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 6, 2009)

*E is for extra energy.  Can I get some somewhere please?  *


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 6, 2009)

F is for favor. If you get some SM, do me a favor and share.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 6, 2009)

*G is for God dammit!!!!!!  If it can go wrong in 09, it will *

:rant:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 6, 2009)

H is for hell with it, smoke another 1 and try again


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 6, 2009)

I is for *I* think thats a great idea, but gotta be at the Drs in 45 minutes.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 6, 2009)

H is for Hope, Hope every thing goes ok at the Drs.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 6, 2009)

oops, ozzy.....J?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2009)

A is for Ozzy messed up """ANOTHER""" thread.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 6, 2009)

j for joint I had 1 too many today, time for nap.


----------



## SativaWeed (Jan 6, 2009)

I is for...I..is I next? Be I next? I be next? I IS next!?!? I I I AYEAYEAYEAAAAAGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!:holysheep:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 6, 2009)

*uuuhhhhmmmm   K is for you all smoke to much Kush and made you forget your ABC's*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 6, 2009)

*L is for LOL yep.....smoking and the alphabet don't go hand in hand...lol.*


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 8, 2009)

LOL what


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 8, 2009)

M is for the Moms we love


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 8, 2009)

LOL what :confused2:  anways  F for four


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 8, 2009)

n need copy of ABC's I do yes


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 9, 2009)

O is for Ovule.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 9, 2009)

P is for productive


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 9, 2009)

*Q is for quite.  I am quite ready to tackle anything that comes my way today.  Lemme at it!!!*


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 9, 2009)

R is for Ready............................


----------



## city (Jan 9, 2009)

S is for SmokinMom. Silly slap happy stoners


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 9, 2009)

T is for Transition as transition my new banks accounts I bump others out of the way


----------



## city (Jan 10, 2009)

U is for the Urkle we smoke each day


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 10, 2009)

V is for Vulnerable.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 10, 2009)

w is for Wonderful day


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 10, 2009)

*X...X marks the spot*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 10, 2009)

Y is for yes. Yes I will smoke a joint or two today.


----------



## 420benny (Jan 10, 2009)

Z is for zen, as in the art of growing ganga.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 10, 2009)

a for another. We better have another fatty before the next round.


----------



## ishnish (Jan 10, 2009)

B is for Bogard.  cuz we cant have no bogarding round here! (did i spell that right?)


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 12, 2009)

*c is for chewing gum...look at this huge bubble.  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 21, 2009)

*D is for damn, lets try and get this one rollin again*


----------



## SativaWeed (Jan 22, 2009)

E is for Everybody Smoke Pot!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 22, 2009)

F is for,,,,FREAKS


----------



## 420benny (Jan 23, 2009)

g is for the ganja!


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 23, 2009)

H is for the hashberry


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 23, 2009)

I is for indica or icecream...take yer pic


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 23, 2009)

J is for jumping the gun


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 23, 2009)

k is for kilos


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 23, 2009)

*L is for lucious ladies *  :hubba:


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 27, 2009)

M is for mucho pounds


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 27, 2009)

N is for Nice Buds


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 28, 2009)

O is for Olives


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2009)

P is for pot...or plant...or persistant.  Take yer pick.


----------



## berserker (Jan 28, 2009)

Q= Quality not quantity


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2009)

*R is for redheads.   *

:hubba:


----------



## berserker (Jan 28, 2009)

s= sloppyjoes


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2009)

T is for Tomorrow...

The sun'll come out tomorrow, bet your bottom dollar and all that good stuff.


----------



## berserker (Jan 28, 2009)

U= U are crazy^^^^^


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2009)

*Very*

LMAO


----------



## berserker (Jan 28, 2009)

W= with you on that boat


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2009)

*Xray*

I have xray vision and can see thru your clothes...better put a suit of armor on or something.


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 28, 2009)

why you can look all you want just cant touch lol 
y- Yup growing tons of plants going to have kindbuds forest lol


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 28, 2009)

X for Xavier College where where we get our Degree


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 28, 2009)

z- ZEBRA CHASING ME THREW THE WOODS OH NO RUN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## berserker (Jan 28, 2009)

here we go again


A= air rating stones in your feeding water will help with microorganisms


----------



## mikepro88 (Jan 28, 2009)

B  is for Blisters that i jut left a post about


----------



## mikepro88 (Jan 28, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I thought MILF stood for ...
> never mind
> 
> N is for not typing what MILF stands for :rofl:
> ...


 
i was just reading the past posts and camme accross this   where im from  nummer is a line :hubba:   but i dont do that no more  it makes ya crazy but oh so good


ahh just seen it was number  .. err ill delete this if is not stoner proof


----------



## berserker (Jan 28, 2009)

c=couch lock


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2009)

*D is for damn, its cold here.  18 degrees.  What the heck, this is the south!*


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 28, 2009)

E is for excelle excelle in your life and your sure to go far


----------



## mikepro88 (Jan 28, 2009)

F is for i need some Freakin FOOOOOODDDD


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 29, 2009)

G is for Gold Golden Nugget located in Reno


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 29, 2009)

*H is for hot, hungry, horny, pick one. *


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 29, 2009)

I is for hhhuuummm dont know


----------



## mikepro88 (Jan 29, 2009)

J is for just got done working out i need a bowl


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 29, 2009)

K is for Krippies - moist marijuana only to be smoked out of a bowl or bong


----------



## mikepro88 (Jan 29, 2009)

L is for lumps in my protien shake  yuck


----------



## berserker (Jan 29, 2009)

M=Micro grows,Brother Hick has got that do to a science.Keep it GREEN


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 30, 2009)

N is for nibbles nibbler dropped atomic waste


----------



## berserker (Jan 30, 2009)

O= orgasam.oh..oh...oh


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2009)

berserker said:
			
		

> O= orgasam.oh..oh...oh


 
:giggle:   

P is for pussycat.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 30, 2009)

Q is for Quiet like Quiet were in a Library


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2009)

*R is for rebel without a cause.*


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 30, 2009)

S is for Sympathy Sympathy for ones tragic past...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2009)

*T is for tata's, the essense of femininity.  *


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 30, 2009)

*Is for Unique some people have unique experiences*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2009)

V is for Valentines Day.  What are you getting your sweetie?


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 30, 2009)

Xyloid They like living in the wood


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2009)

*You left out W*

WEED!  Gotta love it.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 30, 2009)

Y is for Yellow the yellow bumble bee


----------



## ishnish (Jan 30, 2009)

Z is for Zong!  ziggy zaggy bong!


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 30, 2009)

A for Alpha as in who likes Alpha


----------



## massproducer (Jan 30, 2009)

b is for the blue suede shoes that I wear when I hit my bong


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 30, 2009)

C is for Candy apple the Candy apple was good at the store


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2009)

*d is for date.  i have a hot date in a little while.*

 

 

 

:hubba:


----------



## SativaWeed (Jan 30, 2009)

E is for ENJOY--- Enjoy your date Mom! :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2009)

*F is for funny.    No date, just a wild fantasy...lmao.*


----------



## massproducer (Jan 31, 2009)

G is for Grumpy, Grumpy at Ma...  I wish I had a date


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 31, 2009)

H for Hectic there was hectic yelling match outside


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 31, 2009)

I is for intoxication.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 31, 2009)

j is for joker


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 31, 2009)

*k is for kinky *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 31, 2009)

L is for Lush.


----------



## SativaWeed (Jan 31, 2009)

M is for many, as in "I have MANY clones started right now."


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 31, 2009)

N Nolia the Nolia was very beautiful


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 31, 2009)

*o is for opulent*


----------



## bud.uncle (Feb 3, 2009)

P is for Physique


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2009)

*Q is for quickie. :hubba:  But only if we're quiet. *


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 3, 2009)

R is for Respectful The man was very respectful


----------



## ishnish (Feb 3, 2009)

S is for Sinsimilia


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2009)

T is for torture.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 3, 2009)

U is for unknown.


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 4, 2009)

V is *For Vigerous*


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 4, 2009)

*W is for WEED!  Our common denominator.  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 6, 2009)

*X marks the spot.*


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 6, 2009)

*Y is for youthful I was youthful in my younger age*


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 17, 2009)

Z is for the Zyphoid Process, which hurts every time I cough HARD


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 17, 2009)

A is for Alphabet without it id be nowhere


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 17, 2009)

B is for beer can bong, with it i go everywhere


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 17, 2009)

C is for CANNABIS, which is the sparkle in my eye


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 17, 2009)

*D is for dank *


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2009)

E is for everyday.  Get your vitamin p everyday.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 17, 2009)

f for female. I love all females, big and tall, short and small.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 17, 2009)

G is for gangsta - withouth them in the usa who whould run the 420 game in detroit for us.


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 17, 2009)

H is for Holiday to Holland


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 18, 2009)

I is for inhale - if we couldnt do that than...nvm dont wanna think about that.


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 18, 2009)

J is for the JUGERNAUGHT of a bud I just busted up ! ! !


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2009)

K is for ketchup.


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 19, 2009)

*L is for Lumber if it werent for the Lumber I wouldnt get splinters*


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Feb 19, 2009)

m is for maryjane, for she be the only one fit for a playa, the green eyes an pretty red hair....


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 21, 2009)

*n is for no beer tonight....ow, my aching head*


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 21, 2009)

O is for OH MAN am I baked!!! Maybe I didn't need that last bowl.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Feb 21, 2009)

P is for ****, which I need to do!


----------



## Drone69 (Feb 22, 2009)

Q is for Quest - The quest for the perfect bud.


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 22, 2009)

R is for REEFER MADNESS.  Without it, none of us would be right here, right now


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Feb 22, 2009)

S is for smoke. I wish I had it in my lungs right now.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 22, 2009)

T is for toke.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Feb 22, 2009)

U is for Utopia. I wish we lived in one.


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 22, 2009)

V is for Volumptuous


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 16, 2009)

*W is for wonderful women who like weed.  *


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 16, 2009)

X is for Xylitol, the stuff that makes Trident gum taste so good.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Mar 16, 2009)

Y is for  Y the h*ll i MJ illegal?


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 17, 2009)

*z is for zamboni.  Wanna drive one?*


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Oct 15, 2009)

A is for Awesome, as in "Awesome this thread has been resurrected!!!"


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 16, 2009)

B is for Blunt, though in my generation it was simply a "doobie."


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Oct 16, 2009)

C is for Come on Mojavemama, pass the blunt


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 16, 2009)

D is for dope.


----------



## greenthoughts (Oct 16, 2009)

E is for Everyone get high now!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 16, 2009)

Frosty nuggs of deliciousness!


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 16, 2009)

G is for GRASS, of course!


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Oct 16, 2009)

H is for Herb


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 16, 2009)

I is for INHALE, what I will be doing very soon on the vape.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 24, 2009)

J is for JOINT, and if I had one lit right now I wouldn't be double posting....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 24, 2009)

K for Kind Bud 


Note to all yes I have a ABC's stickied to the computer screen so I dont F^ another time Where is Cowboybudinski at any how?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

L is for lighter which is necessary for me.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 24, 2009)

M is for MILK from a cow that ate a pot patch


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 24, 2009)

N is for NUTRIENTS, so all our girls grow lush leaves and buxon, tight, delicious buds!


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Oct 24, 2009)

O  is for o2


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 25, 2009)

P is for Perlite, to help aerate the seedling's soil.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 25, 2009)

Q for Queen SmokinMom


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 25, 2009)

R is for RED EYE, what you get just before the munchies hit!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 25, 2009)

S is for "Stoners were here"


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 25, 2009)

T is for Toke.  I am running outside for a quickie.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 25, 2009)

Enjoy that toke, SM!

U is for "Up in Smoke"--the best pot movie ever!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2009)

V...is  for  Vaperizor..:bong:


right?     i  sux  at  games


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 25, 2009)

W is for wasted.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 25, 2009)

X is for X-ray eyes, when you're too stoned to see.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2009)

Y..is  for   y  am  i  in this  thread:rofl:



:ciao:  everyone...Happy  smokeing:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 25, 2009)

Z-  It will be a zoo on Black Friday.  I am not going anywhere!!!


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

And we're back to A!

A is for Alice B. Toklas, and where would we be without her brownies?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2009)

B...is  for  *BONG  *hits:bong:


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

You got that BOLD trick down pat now, 4U! Way to go!!

C is for *Cannabinoids*--those wonderful Cyclic hydrocarbon molecules, such as THC, CBD and CBG.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2009)

D..is  for  *doing  *more  Bong  hits:bong:


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

E is for *EIGHTH*, what I used to pay $120 for before I found MP and learned to grow my own!


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Oct 27, 2009)

F is for *Finally*, i too will no longr be paying the man b/c of the MarP family


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 27, 2009)

G is for gram...of which some folks 'round here charge $30 for


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 27, 2009)

H...is  for  *HomeGrowN*..:lama:


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 27, 2009)

*I* is for all the _IGNORANT_ laws that still persecute this harmless plant...:cop:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 27, 2009)

J

Wish I was a better joint roller.  I need some lessons.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 27, 2009)

K...is  for  the *KUSH  *in  my  :bong:


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 27, 2009)

*L* is for _Landrace_


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 27, 2009)

M for our favorite plant MARIJUANA


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 27, 2009)

*N* is for _Neville's Haze_...


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 27, 2009)

O is for Organic, with no nasty chemicals


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2012)

P is for pot, duh.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 23, 2012)

Q is for Quick flowering indica's


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Oct 23, 2012)

S is for shite
Lol
T4


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 24, 2012)

T is for THC...of course


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 24, 2012)

U for ultraviolet sunshine rays of course


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 24, 2012)

V is for the victory garden we all grow or Violator kush.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 24, 2012)

*W* is for White Widow


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 24, 2012)

X is for xplanting to bigger pots...


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 24, 2012)

Y is for the yellowing leaves right before harvest.


----------



## gourmet (Oct 24, 2012)

Z is for Zig Zag rolling papers


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 25, 2012)

A is for afghani


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 25, 2012)

B is for Black Domina


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 25, 2012)

C is for Cannabis!!!!! yea cannabis.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 25, 2012)

D is for da Dankness


----------



## Iams (Oct 25, 2012)

E is for Everybody needs to hit some of this!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 25, 2012)

F is for Forgot where I put my...uh...ummm....uhhh:confused2:....stash!


----------



## Iams (Oct 25, 2012)

G is for Great my stash is right here in my hand where I left it!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 25, 2012)

H is for Hilarious, for when you realize it's right in front of you....lol...


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 25, 2012)

I is for INDICA


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 26, 2012)

J is for Joint


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 26, 2012)

K is for Kush


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 26, 2012)

*L* is for la la land  :giggle:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 26, 2012)

L is for lowryder? or lalala land.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 26, 2012)

*m is for mother*


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 26, 2012)

N is for Northern Lights, a formidable Indica building block to alot of modern canna-strains....


----------



## Leonardo De Garden (Oct 31, 2012)

O is for Original.

Old school original gangster kush.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 31, 2012)

P is for pack a bowl, what r u waiting for?


----------



## Marsrover1 (Nov 1, 2012)

Q is for quaker oats man i got the munchies after packing a bowl per SM instrutions LMAO


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 1, 2012)

R is for Rush.  Well, did you expect me to say something different?


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 1, 2012)

S is for slacking.  Load that bowl already!!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 1, 2012)

*T* is for *T*ime as in Time to load a fatty already  :rofl:


----------



## Gone2pot! (Nov 1, 2012)

*U* I can't pass it up.. 4U2smoke ... Happy Birthday


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 1, 2012)

V as in that bud smells like God's V****a!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 3, 2012)

W is weed , duh


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 7, 2012)

X is for Xanax, which is one of the reasons I use medbud.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 7, 2012)

Y is for yes!  Lets get baked.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 7, 2012)

Z is for Zap Comix (this shows that I am an old fart).


----------



## ddt34 (Nov 26, 2012)

A- Always
B- BE
C- Closing


Glengarry Glen Ross


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 12, 2012)

D is for Density.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 20, 2012)

e is for everyone, share this joint with me


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 20, 2012)

F is for Flame, used by people with non-electric lighters.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 20, 2012)

Ganja!


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 20, 2012)

H is for High (Hemp if you wanna get botanical).


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 20, 2012)

*I* is for I am very :stoned: right now....


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 20, 2012)

J is for Joint 
:48: 

and for Jazz music.

:guitar: :fid: :afroweed:


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 20, 2012)

K is for kaliman seeds


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 21, 2012)

L is for Lungs.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 21, 2012)

*M* is for *More*: 

as in : Are you done with that joint? 

No, *more* plz :giggle:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 21, 2012)

N is for Nirvana.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 25, 2012)

O is for out.  I feel sorry for those who are out of herb.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 26, 2012)

P is for Pipe.  I wonder if you can smoke out of this specimen.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 26, 2012)

Q is for QWISO oil :bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 26, 2012)

R is for resin, I must clean my pipe


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 26, 2012)

S is for Smoke, both the noun and the verb.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 4, 2013)

T is for tricomes...are your trics nice and amber.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2013)

U is for useless.  My pipe is useless.  *** did all my lighters go?


----------



## Marsrover1 (Jan 5, 2013)

V is for Vaperiser have you Vaped your bud today?


----------



## Iams (Jan 5, 2013)

W is for Wow! Cause I vaped my bud today.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 8, 2013)

X is for Xylem, which circulates water through _Cannabis_ plants (and every other plant with a vascular system).


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 8, 2013)

z for zip, ounce, zone, 28 grams


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 8, 2013)

Y (since os left it out, lol) is yummy, yummy honey nut Cheerios.  One of my fav munchies.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 9, 2013)

A is for Argileh.

mmmmm...honey nut Cheerios...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 9, 2013)

B is for bountiful....you know bountiful harvest and whatnot :joint:

:48:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 9, 2013)

C is for _Cannabis indica._


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 9, 2013)

e is for envious.  I'm so envious of the awesome growers we have here.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 9, 2013)

G is for Grape Ape and Granddaddy Purple.  I dig me some purple _indica_s.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 9, 2013)

H, hash.  I wish I could just smoke that all day.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 10, 2013)

J is for Jack Herer, RIP.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 14, 2013)

L is for Low Stress Training.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 14, 2013)

m for munchies and multi-strain grows---:hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 14, 2013)

Northern lights, which i have never enjoyed.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 14, 2013)

O - is for orange sunshine.  His user name always makes me smile.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 14, 2013)

P is for Pit Bull Puppies.  *cough* stoner 420's avatar *cough*


----------



## L8dyMaryJane (Jan 16, 2013)

Q is for Querkle, a very yummy strain =]


----------



## King Bud (Jan 18, 2013)

R is for Rollin' rollin' rollin' rollin'!
(limp bizkit)


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 19, 2013)

S is for the sticky buds we take from our plants


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 19, 2013)

T is for Toke.

BIU  :bongin: :bong:


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 19, 2013)

U is for the Uummm noise I make when getting that first vapor hit


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 20, 2013)

W is for the way each person enjoys the herb.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 21, 2013)

X is for Xiphisternum, which is part of the ribcage, which contains at least a portion of the smoke-inhaling anatomy.  Somehow I always end up with the "X"es.


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 21, 2013)

Y is for Yes should I pack it again " YES "


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 21, 2013)

A is for Adamant

As in I'm Adamant about my love growing cannabis.


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 21, 2013)

C is for culture the canabis culture


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 21, 2013)

E is for that Extra puff we take Even though we know we don't need it.


----------



## Johnny5968 (Jan 21, 2013)

Fine Fine Weed!!!!


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 21, 2013)

G is for Great tasting buds


----------



## L8dyMaryJane (Jan 23, 2013)

H is for hash, which is awesome on crackers....baked...


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 23, 2013)

I is for Inhale, which everyone except Clinton has done.


----------



## L8dyMaryJane (Jan 24, 2013)

J is for Jamaican Gold...


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 24, 2013)

K is for killer weed


----------



## mikeydean (Jan 25, 2013)

L the Love of growing!!  


I took a easy one


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 25, 2013)

M is for Mary Jane.  If I ever have another girl I'd name her after our fav plant.


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 25, 2013)

N is for the New bowls we get to pack for that fist time.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 25, 2013)

o is for o **** Im out of bud.....


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 25, 2013)

P is for the positive Effects I get from smoking marijuana


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 25, 2013)

Q is for "Quick I need a :joint:"


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 26, 2013)

R is for Ready to pack it


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 26, 2013)

S is for Purple Ku*S*h.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 28, 2013)

:rofl: *YYZ* thats awesome.

T for Time for a :stoned: break


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 28, 2013)

W is for the World Wide Web info on Weed


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 28, 2013)

X is for *X*cannabis.com , a pro Marijuana legalization website with contests and events on a monthly basis that support the agenda of legalizing mj.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 28, 2013)

Y is for the chromosome that shall never exist in my garden.


(My ego is big but it isn't _that_ humongous.)


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 28, 2013)

Z is for the Zebra that ate the canibus plant silly zebra:icon_smile:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 31, 2013)

A is for Afghani, purple Afghani of course.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2013)

b is for bong


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 31, 2013)

C is for Canna bubber


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 31, 2013)

D is for Delicious Seeds.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 31, 2013)

E is for Ethanol Extraction.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 31, 2013)

E be fur Evolotion of knowledge oops mean know hows 

BWD


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 31, 2013)

F is for all the Funtimes


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2013)

G = ganja


----------



## skullcandy (Feb 1, 2013)

H is for Hits from the Bong                                                                     


:bong2::bolt::bong2:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 2, 2013)

I is for Inspire, which in this (verb intransitive) context means to inhale.


----------



## L8dyMaryJane (Feb 4, 2013)

J is for Joint, which I am really needing today


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 5, 2013)

k is for kief


----------



## L8dyMaryJane (Feb 5, 2013)

L is for lighter, the thing that burns my weed in small controlled fires =]


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 5, 2013)

M is pain *M*anagement


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 5, 2013)

N is for Nanners (booooo  :angrywife: )


----------



## L8dyMaryJane (Feb 5, 2013)

O is for OG Kush. yum


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 23, 2013)

P is for Purple Hash.


----------

